# My first log, the quest for low bf%



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well I'm going to start my first log.

My aim is to do something I've never achieved, and that's to get to single numbers body fat wise by may 10th, as my wedding day is may 11th, and I promised myself that my future wife, the person who motivates me most in life will get me at my ultimate best.

Diet wise my knowledge is ok, I've got enough knowledge to get lean, but to get ripped, I find it's a mine field and there is so much conflicting info, I've opted for some help, and that so I listen to solely one person all of the time and stick to what he says, and that man is EL TORRO, to which im extremely pleased by, and grateful for.

I've done pretty well over the last 18 months going from a skinny depressed, bankrupted man, to topping 15 stone over xmas, granted a lot of that is excess fat.

I'm unsure on my bf % now, I'm thinking around 16% (going off other pics I've seen) but maybe EL TORRO May think different.

My aim isnt and never was to be a tank, I just want to get a body the looks good within the parameters of what I like, body fitness sort of look, while hopefully hitting physical goals that I have, and to have something that looks aesthetically pleasing to me.

Physical goals are ::

30 consecutive pull ups

90 press ups consecutive (no rest or stops)

Decline bench double my body weight (I don't do flat)

I currently have just under 17.5inch arms, I'd like to keep most of it, the goal was 18 inch but I don't feel ill achieve that

Some of em I'm not far away, some of em, I'm not overly sure ill achieve after my wedding where ill aim to build on what I've achieved.

But for now goal is the bf %

I've been cutting since Jan 1st gone from 15 stone and I'm currently 14.10 as of this morning.

I'll log my workouts,my food intake, and the only aas I will be using is anavar, purely to help try and help me in minimising muscle loss the best I can

I will eventually put some pics up, but i'll be honest until I'm happy I won't want to be ridiculed lol.

So as of tomo ill log everything.

I'll welcome any training tips as always, as this is a learning process, and i'll always want to continue to better myself and my knowledge...as I've got plenty of week points that need to be worked on.

Cheers.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck mate and get ready for that wedding :thumbup1:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> Good luck mate and get ready for that wedding :thumbup1:


Cheers mate, a few of your sessions I'm sure will aid me on the way


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Subbed mate and good luck on getting to your target.

re bf id guestimate 18-19 % but im sure it will come down quickly once you begin.

Alot of the bf pics you see on here are a joke mate when they say 10% and are clearly 20 + lol


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Subbed mate and good luck on getting to your target.
> 
> re bf id guestimate 18-19 % but im sure it will come down quickly once you begin.
> 
> Alot of the bf pics you see on here are a joke mate when they say 10% and are clearly 20 + lol


That's no worries, I now know where I'm at and where I'm going!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Looking forward to see you get to where you want to be :thumbup1:


----------



## squarego (Dec 4, 2012)

Subbed - Good luck to you mate.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good luck mate


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Cheers chaps!

Feel free to chip in on anything, I'm always eager to grab what info I can from anyone.


----------



## Metzer (Jun 20, 2011)

keep the carbs low, cardio + protein high and see the results, good luck


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Metzer said:


> keep the carbs low, cardio + protein high and see the results, good luck


Many thanks mate

el torro has got me to work on the diet already, so looking forward to seeing all come together


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Breakfast this morning, six poached eggs, spinach, washed down with water.

Leg workout later this afternoon.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

alan_wilson said:


> Breakfast this morning, six poached eggs, spinach, washed down with water.
> 
> Leg workout later this afternoon.


Me and Dave are doing legs soon funny enough.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

good luck fella


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Good luck mate and congrats on the wedding


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> Me and Dave are doing legs soon funny enough.


I'm looking at the stairs with fear, as I know they will destroy me later after the leg session!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Good luck mate and congrats on the wedding


Cheers mate, many thanks


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

zack amin said:


> good luck fella


Nice one mate!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Turkey mince, and broc down me

Then my leg session..

Nearly made me sick, I always do legs, but I'm guilty like some of not hitting them 100%

Squats, leg press, hack squats, hamstring curl, leg extensions and 100 rep seated calf raises..

uuurgh..

Post workout shake, and 15 mins after slice of pineapple..


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Today's food

Six eggs

500g Turkey

200g fish

Two protein shakes

Pineapple

Broccoli

Asparagus

Tomo day off the gym, but that means an hour devoted to cardio......oh...yey...


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Breakfast at five am!

Six poached eggs and some pop eye spinach

Shortly mid morning food will be 200g turkey and broccoli, cooked in coconut oil.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Looking good mate, Ill email you this afternoon or get in touch before if you need to for anything.

Be good for you to come of the mince and get onto the turkey when your delivery comes


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Good day yesterday, ate very clean.

Got some more bits of EL TORRO regarding some minerals and vitamins that I need to utilise, as I must admit I don't use any at all.

So today they come Into play also! 

Hit my cardio last night taken the dog for an hours snowy walk.

This morning six eggs and my spinach.

Legs have heeeeeeeeeerendous DOMS from leg workout two days ago.

Today back, biceps and some delts, pretty much a carbon copy of the workout I did with @Milky ...it worked a treat, so no reason to change it.

Add that with some cardio after.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Are you being coached by El Toro?


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Are you being coached by El Toro?


Just on the diet mate

Reason being, I know how to lose weight but to really get low bf% something I've never done, I thought I'd get some help, as I find it a minefield at times when it comes to eats, when, why, how much, insulin levels, and spikes etc


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

One thing which stood out for me when I've seen some of El Toro's diets is that he pays alot of attention to the micronutrients, fibre, etc.

So many people around here bang on all day about their macros (i.e. grams of protein, carbs, fat) without seeming to realise how important the micronutrients also are.

I think you're in good hands.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Good day yesterday, ate very clean.
> 
> Got some more bits of EL TORRO regarding some minerals and vitamins that I need to utilise, as I must admit I don't use any at all.
> 
> ...


Feel free to mail me today mate after youve read all them links and if you have any questions on the diet, supplements ect and just let me know how you are feeling in your self/energy levels, mood wise 

I also have another idea to run by you


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> One thing which stood out for me when I've seen some of El Toro's diets is that he pays alot of attention to the micronutrients, fibre, etc.
> 
> So many people around here bang on all day about their macros (i.e. grams of protein, carbs, fat) without seeming to realise how important the micronutrients also are.
> 
> I think you're in good hands.


I agree mate, and I've been mega impressed with what I've seen so far, and also the enthusiasm with which comes with it all!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Feel free to mail me today mate after youve read all them links and if you have any questions on the diet, supplements ect and just let me know how you are feeling in your self/energy levels, mood wise
> 
> I also have another idea to run by you


Will do mate, got a quiet day at work today, so ill be intouch later on


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am on the same today mate, hopefully you can get over for a push day and pick up the odd thing as well.

Cant wait to beast it today :thumbup1:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Milky said:


> I am on the same today mate, hopefully you can get over for a push day and pick up the odd thing as well.
> 
> Cant wait to beast it today :thumbup1:


You giving him hell milky  stick an extra rep on top for me mate :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> You giving him hell milky  stick an extra rep on top for me mate :thumb:


I dont need to mate, he's keen as mustard and with your help he will drop that BF to where he wants to be.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> I am on the same today mate, hopefully you can get over for a push day and pick up the odd thing as well.
> 
> Cant wait to beast it today :thumbup1:


Week monday were on for that big man.

Get my lipoma from my arm taken out this monday, so need to take to take a day off...otherwise I would of been up sooner :thumbup:

Very much looking forward to it


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

This has all the makings of an amazing thread and transformation. I'm looking forward to seeing photo updates. Keeping a close eye on this fukkin thread, let me tell ya!!

good luck on this journey and much respect to the diet coach taking time to help you out.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Milky said:


> I dont need to mate, he's keen as mustard and with your help he will drop that BF to where he wants to be.


Ive noticed this also, dedication and sacrifice are the two things that will make this happen and I believe Alan has both of these, tbh I wouldnt of chose to help out if I had thought other wise :thumbup1:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Rusky87 said:


> This has all the makings of an amazing thread and transformation. I'm looking forward to seeing photo updates. Keeping a close eye on this fukkin thread, let me tell ya!!
> 
> good luck on this journey and much respect to the diet coach taking time to help you out.


Cheers mate, that's nice of you to say so, very motivating mate. Top man!! I will be putting pics up in just over a week ish 

Ate well today

Food

six eggs

400 grams turkey mince

200g cod

Loads of broccoli, and asparagus

Protein shakes x 2

Pineapple

Did back, biceps, and traps, top work out courtesy of @Milky

Alls well


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Showed another lad those bracheius exercises today mate, he loved them.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Ive noticed this also, dedication and sacrifice are the two things that will make this happen and I believe Alan has both of these, tbh I wouldnt of chose to help out if I had thought other wise :thumbup1:


Very nice of you to say so Andrew, cheers mate, makes this all the more enjoyable, and Inspired to do my best. If your going to give up your time, then I need to give 100% also!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> Showed another lad those bracheius exercises today mate, he loved them.


I hit them today, I genuinely can't believe I never tried em before we did em!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Last day in work, off for three days, in for one day and off for seven!!

Lots of cardio coming up then!

Breakfast, six eggs, and now just about to get into my Turkey and broccoli

Cardio tonight and Sunday, then back to the gym monday!!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

No gym today.

Hit my cardio, some steady state jogging, with 15 mins of hiit...

Have to admit, it kicked my ****, all this time off cardio and sprints has shown me up, neither the less, needs must..

Ate well today, and got all my vitamins down me.. 

In the gym tomo, startin my week a day early to compensate my forced few days off when I get my Lipoma removed

Chest and triceps tomo! With some cardio.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Gym today, chest and triceps, really gonna try and look at my form today few threads on here recently have made me think I've got a lot to put into practice.

Six poached eggs and spinach this morn.

Alls good.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Good chest and tricep workout today, was short on time so rest periods were short, so it was intense.

Lifted a weight on hammer press machine that I thought I had business pressing, hit four reps on it so was over the moon.

Basically my bros mate said he can **** this weight ,when he actually couldnt so I had a crack and did it.

It was after the confessed they were just trying mess me up

So all in all, a good Sunday


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Up, with my eggs and spinach this morning

Then went and hit shoulders, nice session, so happy there, plenty of energy!

El torro is in touch first thing getting me already for another week making sure I know where I'm at and if I'm organized for the week, which is great!

Now another day of eating well, as Ive Just took delivery of 15kg of Turkey thigh meat, for 30 quid! Bargain.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

No gym today due to having stitches

So cardio for today and tomo, then legs on thurs, day off then gym Saturday to catch up

Already hit my eggs and spinnyack this morning, and also 200g of turkey with broccoli  :thumbup:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> No gym today due to having stitches
> 
> So cardio for today and tomo, then legs on thurs, day off then gym Saturday to catch up
> 
> Already hit my eggs and spinnyack this morning, and also 200g of turkey with broccoli  :thumbup:


Did it all go well then mate 

It will do your muscles good to have a few days off anyway, they wont know whats hit them comes Sat lol.

Keep up the hard work mate


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Did it all go well then mate
> 
> It will do your muscles good to have a few days off anyway, they wont know whats hit them comes Sat lol.
> 
> Keep up the hard work mate


Yeh it went well, stitches are on my right forearm, so just need to be careful they don't burst open.

But will be ready for good session sat...then a session with @Milky on Monday!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Another good day with the food

Total

Six eggs

Loads of broccoli and spinach

400g of Turkey meat

200g white fish

One protein shake, with one more to come before bed

Vitamins, d,c, multi vits, omega 3, and green tea, and also I've added glucosamine.

Feeling a little flat today muscle wise, and weirdly a bit bloated belly wise, no gym again as still have to watch my stitches, did 45 mins cardio today with some HIIT..

Gym tomo...LEGS!!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Legs this evening, with some abs. And a short amout of cardio

I don't often do abs, but I'm gonna start hitting them more frequently now with more weighted reps, rather than high body weight reps.

Foods been on point again today.

So far today

Six eggs, spinach

200g turkey, and kale

Shortly 200g of turkey with broccoli

All good. :thumbup:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Another good day with the food
> 
> Total
> 
> ...


Looking on point mate, as for the flatness we will be getting a re feed into you shortly so just sit it out for now 

If the bloating feeling continues look into a digestive enzyme supplement and usually after a week or two it should settle down.

I would say make sure to get the greens down you but I know your already getting them in.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Looking on point mate, as for the flatness we will be getting a re feed into you shortly so just sit it out for now
> 
> If the bloating feeling continues look into a digestive enzyme supplement and usually after a week or two it should settle down.
> 
> I would say make sure to get the greens down you but I know your already getting them in.


The bloated stomach has subsided now, but Yeh all is good, I expected to go a little flat so its no issue, I don't feel lethargic which was my main concern. So its all going good!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Hit a great legs session today

Squats, hack squats, hamstring curls, leg extensions, and standing box jumps at the end, more of an explosive exercise...and finished off with 100 reps on calf raises. Pick a weight and get to a 100 in anyway you can. Sets of five, ten, twenty etc

Food again has been excellent all day.

Its odd, that Heston chef chap said, if you eat a little of something you don't like every day, you will learn to like it.

This has to Be the case for most of the veg I'm eating, as I'm pretty much a none veg eater, can't get enough of it, which just as health benefit is a good thing.

Day off the gym tomo, and then I'm gonna brave a back trap and bicep session and Saturday and hope my stitches hold up

El torro again in touch today making sure I'm good to go, and also that the supps, vitamins are all of a good quality, and also trying to find good value, very much appreciated, and also he is on hand to offer encouragement and motivation!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Start of eight days off today.

So cardio will be plenty.

Six eggs and spinach to start the day off, with some vitamins.

One of stitches has seemed to of vanished, so I'm a bit concerned about training Saturday.

My foods all prepped for the nxt three days which is a winner as I'm away from sat afternoon for a day.

Depending on my stitches, and the weather, as where my Mrs is from, if I can't train sat, I'm gonna try and drop in to el torros gym, as its not too far from where my Mrs is from in Yorkshire.

Cardio today will be around 40 mins with some HIIT in there also, have to admit, HIIT kicks my ar5e...but needs must


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Start of eight days off today.
> 
> So cardio will be plenty.
> 
> ...


loving your consistency mate, that will be the making of you, just keep it up.

Be great to see you down here for a sesh mate if not this time then maybe next :thumbup1:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> loving your consistency mate, that will be the making of you, just keep it up.
> 
> Be great to see you down here for a sesh mate if not this time then maybe next :thumbup1:


Well hopefully I can get down, she lives in hawes (middle of the dales) about 50 mins from skipton ..but they have had some next level snow, so ill assess it tomo when I get up there mate


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Well hopefully I can get down, she lives in hawes (middle of the dales) about 50 mins from skipton ..but they have had some next level snow, so ill access it tomo when I get up there mate


yeh no worries mate, weve been lucky here so far fingers crossed, well ill definitely be here if you do get chance


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

No gym again today, due to my arm.

Gotta admit its p¡ssing me off...however I've got horrendous doms in my legs and calfs from the other day.

Just had my morning six poached eggs and spinach, have to admit, love that breakfast.

I'm gonna get out and doing some cardio today in the form of a dog walk before I head up north to see some of my Mrs family.

This week my food intake is bang on the money, I've ate nothing I shouldnt, I've done everything I need to so I'm hoping weigh in day will reflect that, although its the progress pics to el torro that are more Important rather than weight loss.

I started at 14.10 a week last Tuesday.

I was 15 stone two weeks before that, so I feel things are going well, just really looking forward to tough week in the gym next week.

really am gonna hit it hard next week to pretty much shock my body and give it good going over!!

Food today will be

400g turkey

200g cod

loooooads of broccoli and asparagus

vits and minerals

Whey, four scoops in total, with a slice of pineapple after my early evening shake.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

My determination is being tested

I'm at a social gathering, there's doritos, beers, sweets, muffins and other delights.

And I'm on water with cordial, I am Mr Saturday night! Aka Mr fun time...

Temporary short term pleasure for long term happiness isn't how I roll...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Not working Monday mate so any time that suits you :thumbup1:


----------



## CL0NE7 (Jan 25, 2013)

Good luck with this mate. Hope you get the results you want.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> Not working Monday mate so any time that suits you :thumbup1:


Sounds good mate

Stitches out in the morning all being well, so ill text you right after mate!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

CL0NE7 said:


> Good luck with this mate. Hope you get the results you want.


Thanks mate, really appreciate that!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well, proud of myself last night, out til half two...

No snacks, no sweets, no beer.

Couple of glasses of diet coke and cordial!

Now having my eggs and spinach  :thumbup:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Bit of a hectic day up north, running around doing loads of wedding stuff, didn't get chance to eat much.

Got eggs in this morning, protein shake in around one pm ish, then later a black sugarless coffee.

Then finally got back home around eight pm, Mrs grabbed a kebab, and I got some char grilled chicken and steak, and grilled green peppers in a tray, all cooked infront of me, and say around 400g of meat in total.

But, no carbs, healthy and in my diet parameters, so not to concerned.

Ill have a shake before bed which isn't too bad, but as I said its been a hectic day doing wedding stuff.

Still, all the same, I ate no crap or food that I shouldn't, so I'm still happy!

Just missed out on my greens!

But, I did get all my vitamins and minerals in, so not all bad.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Little gutted this morning.

They didn't take my stitches out, there gonna give it a few more days Til weds, nurse thought the bruising round my forearm was abnormally high, and the wounds havnt healed cleanly enough as one of the stitches is missing.

So looks like its legs again today and abs.

I'm unsure about throwing caution to the wind as if they split open its going to be a pain in the ****

@Milky gonna just have to hold off for the push day I'm afraid big man

I've attached some pics of my arms from this morning


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dont sweat it mate hopefully soon :thumbup1:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Little gutted this morning.
> 
> They didn't take my stitches out, there gonna give it a few more days Til weds, nurse thought the bruising round my forearm was abnormally high, and the wounds havnt healed cleanly enough as one of the stitches is missing.
> 
> ...


Never mind mate just do what you can, no point making it worse so like you say just work round it till its better then you can hit it 100% rather than keep trying then having to have them re done.

Least ull have massive legs lol.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> dont sweat it mate hopefully soon :thumbup1:


Fancy a leg day weds?


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Never mind mate just do what you can, no point making it worse so like you say just work round it till its better then you can hit it 100% rather than keep trying then having to have them re done.
> 
> Least ull have massive legs lol.


True, focus on some legs is never a bad thing!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

alan_wilson said:


> Fancy a leg day weds?


Yeah if you fancy it mate, working tho so wont be an early one.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> Yeah if you fancy it mate, working tho so wont be an early one.


Absolutely fine, I'm off til sat, so I'm good any time!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Did some hill Sprints today, it absolutely killed me, struggled to jog home, properly killed me, my dog thought I was mental.

All good food today, ate absolutely perfect.

Weigh in day tomo  and progress pics to be sent.

El torro was in touch before I was even up to see how I was over the weekend, absolutely top class from the man, he's always on hand, and always there to make sure that im on point!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well today was weigh in day, and had to send my progress pics away to el torro

14.7 was what I was today, that's a 4lbs drop in two weeks

I've attached a before pic and and my latest pic at the bottom, first pic is how I am now, second is a before pic

Diets going to remain the same for a further week, and I'm now going to add some creatine, which as a separate supp I've NEVER used.

There is a tiny bit in my whey but I've never used it before alone.

I've been granted a weekly cheat meal...oooooh decisions decisions!!! Haha

So, two weeks down around 15 to go


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Well today was weigh in day, and had to send my progress pics away to el torro
> 
> 14.7 was what I was today, that's a 4lbs drop in two weeks
> 
> ...


Its great to see mate and cant wait to see the final pic along side the first one 

Ive just emailed you to go into a little more detail from this mornings email.

As always you know where i am mate and keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice one mate

I feel its going well, but at the same time I don't feel what I'm doing is out of the ordinary in terms of it doesn't feel like "a diet"

I'm eating plenty, foods I like, I've not craved anything yet, I feel good, ie when I did legs yesterday I don't feel I'm lacking anything.

So its just a case of head down, focus and carry as we are!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Nice one mate
> 
> I feel its going well, but at the same time I don't feel what I'm doing is out of the ordinary in terms of it doesn't feel like "a diet"
> 
> ...


Yeh, you got it mate, Its because I make a point of getting the vits and minerals in and making sure your not deficient in anything "Thats why you will find you can still build muscle whilst loosing the fat" 

Im just about to email you now with another suggestion to do for the rest of the week


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well after this mornings good weigh in, I was frustrated at not being able to train cus of my stitches..

So this afternoon I thought fûck it..

Went in and did back and biceps, thought I do the workout that could cause me the most issues if something was to go wrong.

No issues what's so ever!

I hit it hard, even did some over hand bicep curls for the forearms, which is probs thee worst thing I could do to damage my forearm, and still nothing.

So I'm back in the groove now


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

After a discussion with el torro today, for the next week were gonna up my vits and minerals for one week, and then drop them back Down

Everythings been on point again today, felt bloated after my evening meal..

Could of had a cheat meal today, but saving that for friday.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Gonna be another hectic day today, Mrs has got some telly producers coming round to see her at 3 pm, so I've gotta train as early as I can, ive put on teaboy and runner duty and best of all I've gotta do loads of house cleaning, yes! With a bit of luck ill be able to sit around the dinner table and discuss our finances too! :thumbdown:

Good job i prepped my food for today so meals won't be disrupted.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well, weird day today, managed to get the gym and hit shoulders at half six, ripped em up, really loved the workout...ate my normal food up until this evening.

Because it was...

My treat meal!!

All. You. Can. Eat. Chinese.

No rice, no noodles, just plate fills of beef chicken, fish, prawns, ribs...and loads of broccoli, my mrs was stunned, actual words were, are you taking the p¡ss??? Cus I ate that much broccoli...I even minimized the sauces on anything.

el torro has said I can have a cheat meal a week, but for myself, I'm gonna have one every two weeks...then I will feel I've really earned it.

tomo, its another leg day! Food all prepped and ready to go


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Good luck with your quest mate 

Also congrats on getting married!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Al, if he says once a week mate then do it once a week, l made that mistake.

ironic how we eat rice and chicken all week then hit the buffet on a cheat day !


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Good luck with your quest mate
> 
> Also congrats on getting married!


Thanks mate!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Just caught up on this mate and yeh as milky says once a week is actually beneficial... Dont be afraid of those carbs either just use it as a good re feed so get that rice down ya next time lol,

And enjoy it lol


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> Al, if he says once a week mate then do it once a week, l made that mistake.
> 
> ironic how we eat rice and chicken all week then hit the buffet on a cheat day !


Well I'm not eating any rice on my diet or carbs really for that matter, so I thought tonight id take some down, in the end I didn't, sushi, meat, and broccoli :thumbup:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Making me hungry all this chinese talk....anyway well done keep it up x:thumb:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Making me hungry all this chinese talk....anyway well done keep it up x:thumb:


Thank bud, appreciate it!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Just caught up on this mate and yeh as milky says once a week is actually beneficial... Dont be afraid of those carbs either just use it as a good re feed so get that rice down ya next time lol,
> 
> And enjoy it lol


Well I was going to, but, that fish and broccoli was calling...treated myself to slice of cheese cake at the end :thumbup:

I had a good feed, so looking forward to tomos workout now!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Good man, bet you enjoyed it and next time just knock yourself out, it will ramp up the metabolism 

Chinese with a good portion of rice is perfect for a carb up meal.... Daft as it sounds even burger n chips or anything you fancy can be had.

Ul be think all week now what to have next lol


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Good man, bet you enjoyed it and next time just knock yourself out, it will ramp up the metabolism
> 
> Chinese with a good portion of rice is perfect for a carb up meal.... Daft as it sounds even burger n chips or anything you fancy can be had.
> 
> Ul be think all week now what to have next lol


Well my mrs wants me to cook my special Thai red curry, so rice is on the menu for then!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Up early today 04:40 ...days overtime at work.

Eggs first thing with spinach, still felt full from my chest meal last night!

Food all prepped for today, I can eat exactly when I want today which is a bonus.

legs after work today, which is good as I'm office based on my own today, so will be fresh.

Diet on point til Tuesday morning for another weigh in.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Ended up hitting chest and triceps tonight, gonna do legs tomo.

For the next 15 weeks ish I'm gonna concentrate on incline presses and incline flys, as my main movement was decline presses.

Felt like an absolute beast today after my re feed

As of next week I'm going to do chest twice a week as its I'd say my most lagging body part

First session will be flat and incline presses and incline flys with weighted dips

Second session is all incline movements, with more cables.

Ill see how I get on.

Tomo is leg day towards the evening with cardio in the morning.

Diets been spot on again today, so I'm happy.

Added some creatine for the first time in my life on the recommendation of el torro, so ill see how that affects my body in the coming weeks


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Up early, just had my six eggs and spinach and vitamins.

Off to do my cardio in a bit, HIIT is gonna kill me but got to be done..

Legs tonight!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

All going well mate?

I think were prety strait at the moment but ill give you a mail over the weekend to see how your feeling and to make sure were on the same page for next weeks big push :thumb:

aS ALWAYS you know where I am if you need anything.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> All going well mate?
> 
> I think were prety strait at the moment but ill give you a mail over the weekend to see how your feeling and to make sure were on the same page for next weeks big push :thumb:
> 
> aS ALWAYS you know where I am if you need anything.


I'm tip top mate, everything is in order, so its going good.

Thanks as always big man!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Cardio done, which equals me done in!

Hill Sprints, then 40 mins steady walk with the dog.

Its food time.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

First day in work for four days, up at half four this morning.

Woke up feeling really bloated again, which is odd as my diet yesterday was spot on

Six eggs and spinach to start the day.

Nice easy day at work, meal timings will be spot on today.

No gym til Monday, weekend off. Will be doing some cardio on Sunday


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> First day in work for four days, up at half four this morning.
> 
> Woke up feeling really bloated again, which is odd as my diet yesterday was spot on
> 
> ...


Hi mate dont worry bout the bloat, ot could just be an off day but if it continues let me know and we can look into trying a few things,

Going to email you this aft when i have a min at work and go over next weeks game plan


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Hi mate dont worry bout the bloat, ot could just be an off day but if it continues let me know and we can look into trying a few things,
> 
> Going to email you this aft when i have a min at work and go over next weeks game plan


No worries mate

I reckon the bloat may of been the fact the amount of greens on my plate for my evening meal was just frightening!

Should subside by tomo


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Another day in work, eggs and spinach first thing.

Then today split up over two meals Ive got 400g Turkey and plenty of green beans.

Then its my evening fish and shakes.

Cardio later will be 45 min power walk with the dog.

Diet on point yesterday, don't feel bloated at all.

Looking forward to Monday in the gym


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Its my turn to be bloated today mate, think i ober did it at beefeater last night lol


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Its my turn to be bloated today mate, think i ober did it at beefeater last night lol


Its so worth it though!!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Food on point yesterday, to the letter.

Looking forward to todays training, I'm going to really concentrate on my range of movement to keep the tension on the targeted area (thus my thread in the advanced training section) so tonights session is chest and triceps, and I'm feeling good and positive about hoping to put some new techniques into practice, and learn a little bit more.

15/20 mins of HIIT after for good measure.

Food again will be on point, as I've got another weigh in day tomorrow morning


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Are you doing the cut natural or else assisted?


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Are you doing the cut natural or else assisted?


100mg of var a day. That's all I'm using.

Purely to help try and minimize muscle loss, no other reason than that.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Why not do the cut also adding dnp + t3?


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Why not do the cut also adding dnp + t3?


I'm making great progress at the mo.

Tomo is my third week in and I'm much improved within that time, so I don't feel Dnp is required.

I've got til may 10th, so times on my side also

And, with the diet el torro has me on, its just shifting the weight nicely off me, I feel energetic and strong also.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Chest only tonight.

Gym was utterly rammed.

I was humping dumbells all over the gym, and wasn't happy at all, felt like I was coasting almost cus I wasnt having strict rest times.

I tried really hard to focus on my range of movement tonight, and initially I thoughi wasn't really having a good workout, I applied to it to all my movement

Incline press, incline fly, weighted dips (hit a pb!) Hammer press.

Felt like it wasn't a good workout, til I got home and dived in the shower, and some cûnt with a chest was staring at me in the bathroom, turned out it was me, so had a good pump on which perked me up a little as I've not really seen myself with really whole pumped chest like that before. I really havnt...not quite like this before.

Foods been on point today, perfect in fact.

Weigh in day and progress pic up tomo.

Tomo, back, biceps, traps,  :thumbup:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Weighed myself this morning

14.4 ...3lbs drop from 14.7 last week ...feeling leaner by the day, and starting to see some better shape in myself...the mixture of cardio and good diet are coming together

Id imagine over the next week maybe two I may not lose as much, as el torro explained I may hold more water with the creatine that Ive recently started using.

Treat meal tonight, my real authentic red Thai chicken curry (with basmati rice) looking forward to this, learned to cook this in Thailand...and ive not had any chicken for best part of two months now.

But before hand, its food as normal today, six eggs and spinach at five am this morning.

Back, biceps and traps tonight, hitting them hard as last night I didn't feel that much intensity due to the gym being so busy and having to faff around...but, I've got chest again on Thursday so no need to panic.

All good though. Next weigh in day is next Tuesday.

I'm guessing, but to hit my target of single figures bf% wise I'd need to get to just over 13stone, its a guess, as this is all a learning process for me, but regardless, I'm really enjoying this, the more things improve the more I find myself pushing harder to improve.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Just had an email from el torro, and due to the fact I'm making good progress and I've still got 13 weeks left to go, I can add some steak to my diet for my evening meal. I Won't say no to that!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Gym today was a hang out, kicked my ar5e due to time constraints.

Everything was super setted

Back into a bicep exercise, short rest and off again, arms were screaming by the end, had to use my straps to do traps at the end, but belting workout!! It was biblical!

Then, cheat. Meal.

My Thai chicken red curry, basmati coconut rice, thai prawn crackers

Mega.

Back on point tomorrow!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Today was brutal at work.

No gym today, day off, two days off as of tomo so some good gym time and cardio to come

Food and vits all been bang on today. Even turned down a mini wam bar today!

I'm eating my fish and veg for tea, Mrs rock's up with a big mac meal...bless her


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Chest and triceps done today, and cardio done first thing

Chest and triceps session was a good one, empty gym, chest felt great, I noticed my triceps felt fresh at the end which then led on to a good tricep workout

Did lots of drop sets today with the workout, and on chest on the pec deck did some fst-7 to end with which was a winner.

Was the first time I noticed a drop in strength today ie didn't hit a weight I normally do, but I was trying hard to focus on my chest and squeezing as I went up and found it tough going

All in all a good day so far, all that's left to do is eat well, and clean the house....yey :thumbdown:

tomo is shoulders and calves.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well, eggs and spinach down me

Off to do shoulders and calves later.

All my food is prepped for today, so another good day ahead.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Well, eggs and spinach down me
> 
> Off to do shoulders and calves later.
> 
> All my food is prepped for today, so another good day ahead.


do you ever have a bad day, diet wise lol........always on point mate i love it :thumb:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> do you ever have a bad day, diet wise lol........always on point mate i love it :thumb:


Not until you tell me to eat something else haha

No point giving in to pleasure for short term fix, its the long term goal that's important


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Do you make the red Thai sauce yourself or do you buy it ready-made?

Can you source the harder to find ingredients like ****** lime, thai basil, shrimp paste etc.?

Sounds good anyway - I love Thai food.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Do you make the red Thai sauce yourself or do you buy it ready-made?
> 
> Can you source the harder to find ingredients like ****** lime, thai basil, shrimp paste etc.?
> 
> Sounds good anyway - I love Thai food.


Yes, from scratch mate.

Most ingredients can be bought from Tesco now, ***** leaves, palm sugar, coconut milk fish sauce, Thai basil in the asian section

Anything else I can't get I get from a shop where I live thats like a cash and carry for Asian food.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Good stuff mate on cooking Thai curries. :thumbup1:

Do you have problems with going to the toilet regularly whilst on low carbs and calories? For me personally this was one of the hardest things whilst on fat-loss diet. However many vegetables I used to eat, it just made no difference.

The thing I recommend which really does work is psyllium husk which you can buy in health-food shops.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Good stuff mate on cooking Thai curries. :thumbup1:
> 
> Do you have problems with going to the toilet regularly whilst on low carbs and calories? For me personally this was one of the hardest things whilst on fat-loss diet. However many vegetables I used to eat, it just made no difference.
> 
> The thing I recommend which really does work is psyllium husk which you can buy in health-food shops.


So far I've been ok, I'm going to to toilet less frequently granted.

But I'm eating plenty of greens with every meal, asparagus, kale, broccoli, spinach.

And in also taking in lots of vitamins which before hand I've never touched.

I imagine sometime ill get a 'blockage' haha but as of yet I'm doing ok


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Anyway, I'm following your journal. I always like the way El Toro approaches diets, because he has excellent grip on micronutrient aspect which is normally lost hopelessly on so many others.. Apart from that he's a top guy also - when I PM'd him a couple of times he always replied pretty much immediately with helpful replies.

But, all things considered, we have a really nice community here on uk-m.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Anyway, I'm following your journal. I always like the way El Toro approaches diets, because he has excellent grip on micronutrient aspect which is normally lost hopelessly on so many others.. Apart from that he's a top guy also - when I PM'd him a couple of times he always replied pretty much immediately with helpful replies.
> 
> But, all things considered, we have a really nice community here on uk-m.


I agree it is a good community, if you want to achieve something and want real advice, then you get it 

But so far to say I'm impressed with el torro is an understatement, he's been superb! So its just as important I worked hard for him, as well as myself.

I also think it helps putting a diary on here for other to track, it gives you that added pressure and motivation to follow it through


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Do you actually meet up with El Toro for one-on-one sessions or is it all done via email, phone, facebook, etc.?

Is he coaching you also on training aspect, PEDS, or else just diet?


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Do you actually meet up with El Toro for one-on-one sessions or is it all done via email, phone, facebook, etc.?
> 
> Is he coaching you also on training aspect, PEDS, or else just diet?


Its all online

El torro only looks after my diet, training wise I enjoy what I do, so I've kept it that way.

Peds I'm only on some anavar to minimize muscle loss

However I hoping to get to el torros gym in the comin months as its not far from where my Mrs is from, and we get married up that way in may.

So ill be hitting his gym for a few days in may!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

No gym this weekend..

I'm at work all weekend also, but will hit some cardio though.

Food today so far.

Six poached eggs, and 200g cooked chicken and green beans and brocoli, to be repeated later.

And I don't fully understand my body in terms of how its doing what its doing, but I feel and look different nearly every day, its almost like my body is a furnace...yes I've never done a diet like this, but I never expected it to be, so easy to do and enjoyable, and also to drop of this fast.

its a month on Tuesday, and the diffence to look at is imo amazing. And the reality is I'm not doing anything special, just keeping my diet in check, plenty of protein and greens, vits and minerals. simple but incredibly effective.

I've hit 99% of my meal timings, 100% of all the food I'm supposed to have and 0% of the foods I'm not allowed to have.

el torro also said that due to the fact were making great progress that a small phase can be dedicated to putting on some lean mass.

I can't wait to see the end. And each day that goes on the better all this gets  :thumbup:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> No gym this weekend..
> 
> I'm at work all weekend also, but will hit some cardio though.
> 
> ...


Great stuff mate, Like you said there is no real sectret just knowlage of how to manipulate hormones "Naturally" to prime your body for whatever your goal is, Then tweaking here and there to keep things moving and of course keeping hold of the muscle is where people tend to fall....Why not be Big AND lean


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Today I've got minced steak for my two day time meals, with veg of course, Mrs bought it but she's gone down ill, so I'm gonna throw it down, but this evening ill be dining on fish and plenty of veg

No cardio tonight as I'm playing nurse Alan......and watching top gear

I've noticed I'm getting hungry alot more now, food can't come quick enough!!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Today I've got minced steak for my two day time meals, with veg of course, Mrs bought it but she's gone down ill, so I'm gonna throw it down, but this evening ill be dining on fish and plenty of veg
> 
> No cardio tonight as I'm playing nurse Alan......and watching top gear
> 
> I've noticed I'm getting hungry alot more now, food can't come quick enough!!


Sounds like your metabolism is in overdrive


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Sounds like your metabolism is in overdrive


Must be, when it comes round to meal times, I'm properly ready for feeding time.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

In work today.

Set off my morning with my six eggs and pop eye veg

All my foods prepped for today, turkey and veg, til I get home this evening

Gym is chest today and some cardio, got to make the most of my cardio as march the 4th I'm having four more lumps removed, this time from my right leg.

Weigh in day tomo, treat tomo is pancakes, with nuttella...yes...sir!!!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Mega chest session today, had a good experienced partner today.

Really pushed hard, when I had no more was hitting partials till I really had no more, very very happy with it

Even the chap I trained with was really feeling it.

I'm starting to feel the effects of low carbs now, less reps and weight, but creatine with beta alanine as of Friday will hopefully make up for it.

Food has been perfectamundo today, weigh in day tomorrow.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Sore as hell today after my chest session yesterday.

Foods all been on point today, until...

Pan...cake...day!! Seven of the nuttella covered Fúckers..

Weigh in was this morning

It hovered at 14.1 then went to 14.2 so that's another two pound drop this week...so again happy.

Pay day Friday, some beta alanine will Be bought to go with my creatine, some casien also...and today el torro wants me to up my red meats two twice a day! Awesome.

No gym today, but got five days off for some real focused training and cardio


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Good day today, eaten nice and clean, turkey and steak, steak twice!

Gym today was back biceps and traps, really good session

Eating more red meat for the next few weeks, by order of el torro


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Chest and triceps in the gym today, belting session, felt strong and got my reps I wanted, so was happy.

Was up at 8am and I'm now working tonight til six am, so long day...so I'm gonna consume a few extra meals tonight. To keep me ticking over.

Few minor changes to my diet, few extra eggs but minus the yolks, more red meat, so its all good.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Bit of a quiet one this last few days, foods all been on point, been eating plenty of steak.

Feeling fuller muscle wise, don't seem as flat right now.

Ordered some beta alanine to go with my muscle pharm creatine, so keen to know how Thats gonna go.

In the gym tomo to do shoulders, I've had the last two days off due to be knackered doing nights. Then back to work Monday.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

How you finding having your diet nailed mate ?

Makes the world of difference to me....


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> How you finding having your diet nailed mate ?
> 
> Makes the world of difference to me....


Makes my life simple, I eat what I'm told, and I'm hungry looking forward to my meals.

The more I do well the more I want to do better.

All the vits and mins I'm getting are a huge benefit, just can't wait to combine the beta alanine with my creatine.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Hit the gym today, did a shoulder workout, was on nights last night so been a bit of an odd week training wise so had to fit shoulders in today.

Then bizarrely this afternoon I fancied a jog, must of been out for 90 mins or so, nice weather bit of music on. Bliss

Foods all been on point. And in starting to like the way I'm looking now, so all positive.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Chest and HIT today, great on both, HIT nearly killed me!!

Foods been bang on today, meal timings were perfect, two lots of steak today and chicken, eggs spinach and loads of broccoli and of course vits and mins.

Weigh in day tomorrow, so I hope my hard worm reflects my progress pic or on the scales.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Whats for cheat meal tonight mate, you've earned a good one :beer:


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

F.eck me Alan - all of that talk the other week on Thai chicken curries - you had me make up a huge pot of green chicken curry the other day. :lol:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> F.eck me Alan - all of that talk the other week on Thai chicken curries - you had me make up a huge pot of green chicken curry the other day. :lol:


Sounds awesome!!!

Well tonight is Mexican night! Burritos


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Sounds awesome!!!
> 
> Well tonight is Mexican night! Burritos


Awesome mate, my final weigh in and body fat check tomorow then im going for the wholly Pizza at the weekend..had an urge for one for weeks now lol


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Awesome mate, my final weigh in and body fat check tomorow then im going for the wholly Pizza at the weekend..had an urge for one for weeks now lol


I'm gonna take a pizza down next week, but gonna have a touch of apple crumble and custard too, don't know why, not had it for years, just fancy some


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> I'm gonna take a pizza down next week, but gonna have a touch of apple crumble and custard too, don't know why, not had it for years, just fancy some


sounds great mate, some of the craving people get on diets are really weird, Ive had them all, sometimes even foods that I dont usually like lol.

Now you have got round to the thinking of the "Cheat meal" actually been of benefit to you it makes it all more enjoyable and also keeps you on track through the week


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> sounds great mate, some of the craving people get on diets are really weird, Ive had them all, sometimes even foods that I dont usually like lol.
> 
> Now you have got round to the thinking of the "Cheat meal" actually been of benefit to you it makes it all more enjoyable and also keeps you on track through the week


Certainly does!!

I can't wait to get this beta alanine, gonna be another great couple of weeks


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

To update my log for today

Weigh in day was today, dropped another three pounds, which is epic, as I'm on steak twice a day and creatine..so its all good

Cheat meal tonight is burritos and rice, apple crumble and custard, then back on point tomo

Gym tonight is @Milky's pull workout, back, biceps and traps with some rear delt action

Really pleased with how its all going el torro is genuinely brilliant, always in contact always available and full of advice :thumbup:

Just under 12 weeks to go.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

alan_wilson said:


> To update my log for today
> 
> Weigh in day was today, dropped another three pounds, which is epic, as I'm on steak twice a day and creatine..so its all good
> 
> ...


Still need to try and get a push session if we can, reckoin you will enjoy it as well :thumbup1:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> Still need to try and get a push session if we can, reckoin you will enjoy it as well :thumbup1:


I'm thinking a week Monday, as that's my next Monday off


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

alan_wilson said:


> I'm thinking a week Monday, as that's my next Monday off


Sounds good to me mate, when ever you want :thumbup1:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> Sounds good to me mate, when ever you want :thumbup1:


Winner mate! I can be there for when you finish work

My second batch of muscle pharm creatine has just arrived, coupled with my beta alanine.

Really can't wait to see how this give me a boost in my training

And I've attached a pic of my cheat meal that was waiting for me as soon as I walked through the door...it was biblical

God I love my Mrs 

Massive burger, chicken wings, ribs, wedges, pizza and coleslaw.

And a theres a custard slice in the fridge with my name on it.

Gym session was good, pushed hard and earned my food, no complaints felt good.

Back on point tomorrow through, legs!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

alan_wilson said:


> Winner mate! I can be there for when you finish work
> 
> My second batch of muscle pharm creatine has just arrived, coupled with my beta alanine.
> 
> ...


Jammy bastard !!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> Jammy bastard !!


Thought I was cooking burritos tonight...was over the moon, and she's cooked my food for tomo. I'm a lucky man!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Winner mate! I can be there for when you finish work
> 
> My second batch of muscle pharm creatine has just arrived, coupled with my beta alanine.
> 
> ...


I love how we can eat like this and get the kind a results we get still due to a tiny bit of knowlage :thumb:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> I love how we can eat like this and get the kind a results we get still due to a tiny bit of knowlage :thumb:


Very true!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Words of the day, beta alanine..

God It makes your head itch!!!

Food good, gym good, everythings good!!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Words of the day, beta alanine..
> 
> God It makes your head itch!!!
> 
> Food good, gym good, everythings good!!


Its a good feeling isnt it, wears off after a few weeks of use though


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well its no different from having a pre work out drink, as in the feeling.

Up early for work, six eggs and spinach to kick it all off

Chest tonight, with triceps.

Second chest session always consists of mostly uppper pec exercises, incline press, incline flys, incline cable flys and some hammer strength incline press.

Triceps, close grip b press, dips machine,rope pull downs, and some high rep skull crushers..

Food all pre done today, chicken, veg, and then two steak meals in the latter part of the day.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Well its no different from having a pre work out drink, as in the feeling.
> 
> Up early for work, six eggs and spinach to kick it all off
> 
> ...


did you manage to get a pic the other day mate, its no biggie if not but be good to copair, defo get one next week if not eh :thumb:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> did you manage to get a pic the other day mate, its no biggie if not but be good to copair, defo get one next week if not eh :thumb:


You know what it slipped my mind, ill send you one first thing tomorrow morning when I get up


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> You know what it slipped my mind, ill send you one first thing tomorrow morning when I get up


Haha there no worries mate just leave it till Tuesday now and then I can expect to see a good change since the last one 

Well done as always and if theres anything you need to know you know how to get hold of me


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Haha there no worries mate just leave it till Tuesday now and then I can expect to see a good change since the last one
> 
> Well done as always and if theres anything you need to know you know how to get hold of me


Ok, nice one mate, always appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Another good day today, food was absolutely bang on.

Except mid afternoon I got proper hungry, so at half five I had 75g of cashew nuts pre workout.

Chest tonight, second time this week, still slightly fatigued from Monday but still pushed hard, Incline hammer press, incline db flys, flat smiths press, pec Dec flys with drop a drop set.

Tomo is triceps but I'm gonna super set my biceps inbetween with 20 rep exercises.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Another good day today, food was absolutely bang on.
> 
> Except mid afternoon I got proper hungry, so at half five I had 75g of cashew nuts pre workout.
> 
> ...


Sounds good

As always mate , nothing wrong with a few cashew nuts either its all good, just keep training intense and get the meals in


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Sounds good
> 
> As always mate , nothing wrong with a few cashew nuts either its all good, just keep training intense and get the meals in


Its all going well 

Eating plenty of red meat..what's not to like.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Today foods been all good but I'm also on a night shift so I've had to add a few more meals in, as I'm on til six am.

Lots of steak and some fish, veggies and eggs consumed, along with my shakes.

Training today was triceps. Dips weighted, tricep push downs, tricep rope push downs (high reps) then over head tricep extensions

But all super setted with some sort of bicep curl, in reps of 25/30

Arms were pumped to death.

Tomo, its a shoulder and calves workout...with another night shift to go after.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Shiiiite day in the gym today, did shoulders and calves.

Absolutely shattered, probs down to me doing a night shift last night, and gettin in at half six and being up for half 11.

Got to the gym and the very thought of moving heavy weight was a killer, so I opted for some more higher rep stuff, 12 to 15 reps. Calves 25 plus reps

No gym til Monday night now...nice long steady cardio tomorrow with the dog..after a good sleep, as I'm on nights again tonight.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Nearly six weeks in.

Had to change my weigh in day to today, rather than Tuesday coming, as I've been duped into going out for a bday meal which was completely unexpected

Weighed in at 13.12 so that's a one pound loss, but consider I would normally had until Tuesday. So I'm happy.

My week one pic and upto date pic is up

So my cheat day is now a Sunday night, which I suppose is good, as Monday can be a fresh start for me after a re feed.

No gym today, just some cardio when I woke around midday after my night shift last night.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Nearly six weeks in.
> 
> Had to change my weigh in day to today, rather than Tuesday coming, as I've been duped into going out for a bday meal which was completely unexpected
> 
> ...


Really happy for you mate, see how the hard work and dedication is paying off, Keep the foot on the peddle mate, few tweaks like we talked about this week and should keep us going for a while longer :thumbup1:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

looking good mate come on loads!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Cheers lads.

Can't stand to look forward on them pics haha, feel like right plum

El torro, certainly getting there your help!

10 weeks and 5 days to go! So hopefully I may get close to thaf fabled single figure bf%

Excited to see the end result, its just a case of doing it week by week and staying focused.

.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Chest and some HIIT today..

Flat db press, incline db flys, weighted dips and then cables flys

I never use the 50kg dbs as I just can't get em up on my own, however today, I had the strength of a mong and got em up on my last set for four good reps and one leg kickin hip thrusting rep...so really happy.

Foods all been cracker jack today

Tomo, back and bicepticles.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

No gym today, I was outside for 12 horrendous cold hours today.

Got all my food in, but all I wanted to do was get home and get warm, as I felt like crap.

So gym tomorrow, back and biceps with traps. Got delivery of my lifting straps and ZMAs which either of I've never used ..zmas are mostly to help my sleeping.

Foods going really well, really enjoying it, so all is well.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

alan_wilson said:


> No gym today, I was outside for 12 horrendous cold hours today.
> 
> Got all my food in, but all I wanted to do was get home and get warm, as I felt like crap.
> 
> ...


mate l know that feeling all to well...


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> mate l know that feeling all to well...


Wiped me out, even after the half hour drive home with the heater on my teeth were chattering when I got to my front door.

Jumped straight in the bath.

Feel great now though!

Hope for a good kip though, as I sleep like crap


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> Wiped me out, even after the half hour drive home with the heater on my teeth were chattering when I got to my front door.
> 
> Jumped straight in the bath.
> 
> ...


get some nightnurse down ya. kill 2 birds with 1 stone (feeling crap, trouble sleeping). Your Starting to look good mate, keep it up.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

shauny13 said:


> get some nightnurse down ya. kill 2 birds with 1 stone (feeling crap, trouble sleeping). Your Starting to look good mate, keep it up.


Zma ...I've got some today hopefully this will aid my sleep, el torro swears by it, and I've got some night nurse so ill give it a go Tonight.

And many thanks mate, nice of you to say so


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Shiiiite gym session. After my first back exercise my right elbow flared with horrendous tendinitis...Ive managed to get rid of it pretty quickly in the past, but I got through my workout, but had to leave arms for another day.

foods been all bang on. Nothing out of place.

tomo is chest, all upper chest exercises, and finishing off with some hiit.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Shiiiite gym session. After my first back exercise my right elbow flared with horrendous tendinitis...Ive managed to get rid of it pretty quickly in the past, but I got through my workout, but had to leave arms for another day.
> 
> foods been all bang on. Nothing out of place.
> 
> tomo is chest, all upper chest exercises, and finishing off with some hiit.


Sounds like everything is going to plan mate, are you gradually upping the cardio each week? What you on with at the moment cardio wise?

Ill check in with you in the morning

Mate and see how everything is going


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

hey man nice pic. you look good no ****. well on target! nice work


----------



## Rich0811 (Jul 11, 2009)

Subbed, Good luck with your goals! - Looking good mate


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Sounds like everything is going to plan mate, are you gradually upping the cardio each week? What you on with at the moment cardio wise?
> 
> Ill check in with you in the morning
> 
> Mate and see how everything is going


I'm at 20mins up from 15 mins hiit 3 times a week, and a few steady state runs...as well as my dog walking


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

zack amin said:


> hey man nice pic. you look good no ****. well on target! nice work


Cheers mate


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Rich0811 said:


> Subbed, Good luck with your goals! - Looking good mate[/quote
> 
> Thankyou :thumbup:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well foods been bang on today. No issues with that, or meal timings.

Eggs, spinach, steak twice, with broccoli, evening meal was fish with asparagus, I've had one shake, and my casein comes later, all in all I've hit 294g of protein, and no carbs other than in my veg.

Training was a mixed bag today, elbow flared up again, but cracked on. Incline hammer press, three sets at max weight, then hammer chest press, decline db press one set to failure. Then some pec Dec flys, three sets to failure.

Elbow was hanging out after that, couldn't do triceps.

So I'm on anti inflammatries, and gels.

I'm contemplating skipping weights til Monday now cus of this and just ripping the ar5e out of the cardio this weekend.

On the plus side my gym sells lots of supplements, and I've got my self some BCAAs, at a fraction of the price anywhere else, got my self a load!!

Never used this before, so again keen to see how I get on with it.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

It does sound like a good idea to rest that elbow up till monday mate, look into glucosamine if you keep having problems  lol like i say the list can go on forever lol


----------



## Rich0811 (Jul 11, 2009)

Diet looks great mate!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> It does sound like a good idea to rest that elbow up till monday mate, look into glucosamine if you keep having problems  lol like i say the list can go on forever lol


I've been using glucosamine for pretty much five weeks now, so as you say, resting up til Monday, I can always hit another leg session, no harm done


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Rich0811 said:


> Diet looks great mate!


Cheers mate. Odd thing is, I don't feel I'm on a diet, getting foods in I like, treat day per week, so its easy to stick to, and want to stick too, temptations are there of course but, once a week I get to say yes yes YES!!!


----------



## Rich0811 (Jul 11, 2009)

Thats a win, win! Mine has slacked big time over the past few weeks - might have to get in touch with man himself El Torro!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Rich0811 said:


> Thats a win, win! Mine has slacked big time over the past few weeks - might have to get in touch with man himself El Torro!


Mate, I'm not just saying this cus Andrew can read this, but he's superb, attention to the smallest details has been my biggest observations, absolutely brilliant akways on hand, always there to keep you going, in fairness... You just dont want to let him down


----------



## CL0NE7 (Jan 25, 2013)

Well done so far mate. Keep it going. Not long till the big day now pal. Good luck with everything!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

CL0NE7 said:


> Well done so far mate. Keep it going. Not long till the big day now pal. Good luck with everything!


Thankyou mate, really appreciate that.  :thumbup:


----------



## CL0NE7 (Jan 25, 2013)

How do I sub to this journal. I could find it out but am half asleep using iPhone :sleeping:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

CL0NE7 said:


> How do I sub to this journal. I could find it out but am half asleep using iPhone :sleeping:


Press the menu button if ur using tapatalk, and it should give you the option to sub mate.

Not sure if your using your pc though bud


----------



## CL0NE7 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm browsing using the iPhone 5 mate. At the risk of sounding retarded I think I'd better leave it until I am fully awake and have the laptop


----------



## CL0NE7 (Jan 25, 2013)

Ok I worked it out. It's through "thread tools" :thumb:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Not a lot to report today, I've eaten nice and clean. All meals perfect, and on time.

Hit some brutal cardio today, hill sprints up this nice sand bank near me.

I swear to God as I do it, I wonder why it I'm doing it, as it kicks my ar5e!! Kills me.

No gym today, or tomo as I'm working all day and my gym shuts at four pm...so some more cardio is on the cards

Sunday I'm going to kills my calves and abs.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Subbed after having a read through and your gonna nail it mate.

I'm getting married in July so we have similar goals


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Subbed after having a read through and your gonna nail it mate.
> 
> I'm getting married in July so we have similar goals


Congrats mate!

I promised myself that I'd be the best I can be for my Mrs

Wether or not I hit the single figures is unknown but at least ill be the best I've been for years. Then I've got something to build on for the rest of the year


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Congrats mate!
> 
> I promised myself that I'd be the best I can be for my Mrs
> 
> Wether or not I hit the single figures is unknown but at least ill be the best I've been for years. Then I've got something to build on for the rest of the year


Don't worry too much about the numbers mate, ripped is ripped :lol:

Seems like your in great hands with El Torro!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well Im at work today, and weigh in is tomorrow.

My foods been so far spot on, portion sizes adequate too, ie at the moment I'm having momentous portion sizes of greens, so I've kept my meal portions decent but not overkill

Today at work I'm basically walking up and down round and around, I've treated it like a marathon cardio session, no exaggeration, so far I've covered easy 12 miles and I've still got two hours to go.

Reflection on my week, my trainings been hampered by tendonitis in my right elbow, I hit back, chest (twice) and legs, I couldnt do arms or shoulders cus of my elbow, but I'm sure as Monday rolls around ill be ready to hit it hard again.

Plenty of cArdio in this week, although now the shin pumps from my var are really starting to come alive, but no matter, it doesnt stop me.

I've added, bcaas, zma, beta alanine (with my creatine) this past week along with casein

Still taking in all my vits and mins, even looking at some Eskimo oil  me and el torro have been reading up on this. Looks very good in terms of quality omega 3s

This week is the first real time I've felt knackered, always wanting to sleep, but being an ex soldier that's sh¡t I can live with.

can't wait for next week to begin, changing my lifting approach ever so slightly for the next ten weeks, and add more emphasis on ab work and side delts, and going to prioritize my triceps over my biceps also.

I'm gaining a great deal of knowledge at the moment. Diet wise, about myself, training methods, I've constantly got my head in a book or an article on training or nutrition or even watching YouTube vids

which has given me the idea.

if I achieve what I want out of all this, when I come back I'm going to consult with el torro about what to fix and how to bring up my weaker points (legs, upper chest etc), and I'm gonna get a competition under my belt in a body fitness category.

I'd need some hefty training possibly 18 months before I do anything but I've really been inspired recently, and id like to see what I can accomplish. I'd like to see what I can do with my frame, genetics, within the parameters of what I like aesthetically.

don't get me wrong, I'm NO WHERE NEAR ready, I'm a long long loooooong way off, that's why after I'm done with this current goal, ill chat with El torro to see what I need to do to move forward and progress


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Weighed in today at 13.11 so that's a one lbm drop on last week.

It sat on 13.10 for a while before it changed its mind!

Cheat day today, Mexican, Chimichanga or burrito, depends on what I do with my day.

Had my breakfast, six eggs with spinach, but today I had two weetabix after, which was nice...and...a bit of chocolate Easter egg 

Ill eat as normal today until my cheat meal tonight.

Have a good Sunday.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Well Im at work today, and weigh in is tomorrow.
> 
> My foods been so far spot on, portion sizes adequate too, ie at the moment I'm having momentous portion sizes of greens, so I've kept my meal portions decent but not overkill
> 
> ...


Sounds to me like ur getting "the bug" lol, its amazing when you see bow quick you can change and even more amazing when think what you ate capable of 

Will av a good chat tomoro mate


----------



## Rich0811 (Jul 11, 2009)

alan_wilson said:


> Well Im at work today, and weigh in is tomorrow.
> 
> My foods been so far spot on, portion sizes adequate too, ie at the moment I'm having momentous portion sizes of greens, so I've kept my meal portions decent but not overkill
> 
> ...


Awesome mate, good luck with your goals! Keep this motivation up!!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Rich0811 said:


> Awesome mate, good luck with your goals! Keep this motivation up!!


Thanks mate. Really appreciate it :thumbup:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well today was a day of rest

Food wise

Eggs with spinach and two weetabix, steak and broccoli, protein shake.

Then....

5 custard doughnuts, a double chicken burger, chips, onion rings, and gaaaarlic bread and for pudding apple pie and custard.

I've hit all my cravings today.

I'm a tad full 

All minerals and vits taken also today

Can't wait for tomo, chest and triceps, with some HIIT, as also tomorrow I've got a little OP to remove some lumps from my leg which means a week off any cardio and legs.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

alan_wilson said:


> 5 custard doughnuts, a double chicken burger, chips, onion rings, and gaaaarlic bread and for pudding apple pie and custard.
> 
> I've hit all my cravings today.


YOU BEAST :lol:

Glad to see training's going well fella :thumbup1:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> YOU BEAST :lol:
> 
> Glad to see training's going well fella :thumbup1:


Haha I was just craving loads of stuff, I can eat like a horse!

Many thanks mate, always appreciate any comments :thumbup:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Thought it was cheat meal not cheat day or was it 1 meal? :lol:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Thought it was cheat meal not cheat day or was it 1 meal? :lol:


One big meal, doughnuts were a warm up


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

So Monday.

Feeling fresh and good to go.

I had a tremendous chest session today

Incline hammer press,

incline db flys, weighted dips (30kg) which is the heaviest I've ever gone.

Pec deck flys

All sets were at my max heaviest weight, going for eight reps, got six reps only final incline hammer press

Pec Dec I went for 15 reps.

Really good workout, no elbow pain so I pushed hard, so very happy

Then went to the drs to have the lump removed from my leg.

Proper hard to get it out, had to cut away at my muscle, stitches will be in for TWO WEEKS so only walking for cardio and calve raises for legs, which is a killer, I assumed it would be one week.

Foods been ideal, all spot on, all vits spot on, so now going to eat my evening meal of fish, and broccoli

Tomo is back and biceps


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Yesterday was good, food on point.

Did a back workout, didn't hit biceps as the gym was absolutely heeeeaving.

Today is shoulders with calves


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Did biceps on there own tonight.

Did nice three sets warm up so my elbow didn't flare up, light db curls just to get the blood flowing.

Then incline db straight arm curls, four sets of ten, not going all the way down, kept the stress on the bicep, big squeeze at the top, not done these for a while, really enjoy em.

Then close grip ez bar curls, four working sets

Db hammers, three working sets, really working on the negative part of the movement, and again, big squeeze at the top.

The finished off with over hand grip barbell curls, these tore my forearms a new one...I was screaming after

Foods been great today, had a few lockets as I'm full of a cold right now. But sh¡t happens.

Tomo its chest and triceps, but I'm doing GVT on chest  can't wait.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Did biceps on there own tonight.
> 
> Did nice three sets warm up so my elbow didn't flare up, light db curls just to get the blood flowing.
> 
> ...


Going well then mate, Up your vit C to 5000mg ed for a week or untill your cold passes


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Had to bin off the gym

Had my creatine and beta alanine at work, half way home I felt weak and faint, I pulled the car over and was sick three times..

Finally got home feelin like sh¡te, had my protein shake, and a small handful of haribo, and within 20mins I was feeling better.

Still feel a bit shaky.

No idea what was the matter, feel proper low.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ooooh Eck. That didn't sound pleasant.....low blood pressure or something ?

Take care mister...it's Friday.....whoop....u can rest a bit.....


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Ooooh Eck. That didn't sound pleasant.....low blood pressure or something ?
> 
> Take care mister...it's Friday.....whoop....u can rest a bit.....


I'm not sure what it was, but last time I tried to use creatine it used to knock me sick, so I stopped using it

I'm sure its nothing


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Good day today, food timings, perfect.

Food, absolutely spot on.

Training was shoulders super setted with triceps

Seated military press into seated dips

Side raises into skull crushers

Rear delt db flys into over tricep extensions

Shrugs into tricep push downs

All in all a good day.

Plus, my Mrs got a mega promotion and pay rise today, so I'm properly happy. She had a whopping Chinese. While I had fish and broccoli to celebrate haha


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Good day today, food timings, perfect.
> 
> Food, absolutely spot on.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the Mrs good news, she could of waited for your cheat meal day though haha


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Congratulations on the Mrs good news, she could of waited for your cheat meal day though haha


I know! But, I over came it! So my cheat meal will be all the more sweeter


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> I know! But, I over came it! So my cheat meal will be all the more sweeter


good on you mate, showing great mental strength and thats why you have achieved what you have over the last few weeks


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> good on you mate, showing great mental strength and thats why you have achieved what you have over the last few weeks


Cheers matey, hope you enjoy your date with your Chimichanga!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Quiet day today.

Foods been perfect, had chicken steak and fish today. Plenty of veg and eggs etc

All vits mins supps etc have been good also.

Weigh in tomorrow, no idea how its gonna go, but fingers crossed.

Going to do an ab circuit tomorrow with some calves.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Made up for you and the mrs promotion mate, be a big help for the wedding :thumbup1:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> Made up for you and the mrs promotion mate, be a big help for the wedding :thumbup1:


Thanks mate, it was epic news

You free a week Monday? For a push session?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

alan_wilson said:


> Thanks mate, it was epic news
> 
> You free a week Monday? For a push session?


Yeah should be mate :thumbup1:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> Yeah should be mate :thumbup1:


Good, I'm off that day, off for the next few Mondays.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Weigh in day today

Down from 13.11 to 13.9

Which I'm really pleased about.

I've attached week one pic and upto date pic

What I've noticed is, that genetics wise, I'm not blessed lol, chest is crap in the lower middle.

Its strange I look for flat and thin, but at no point am projecting any size or have any pump on, which I hope gives a good reflection of my weight loss.

So treat meal tonight, but Normal food upto that point today, except I had some weetabix after my eggs this morning.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Cheat meal today was.

Full roast dinner, chicken, Yorkshire puds, mashed horse radish potato, mashed swede, stuffing, cauliflower and broccoli cheese, gravy and my Mrs amazing red cabbage

Apple crumble and custard. And a few Tesco finest cookies.

Suuuuuuuuuperb.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Weigh in day today
> 
> Down from 13.11 to 13.9
> 
> ...


Great progress mate and dont wory about genetics in some body parts, your practicly on no peds at all at the moment so on the build up after the wedding with the rite mix of peds and supps youl be a lean beast lol


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Great progress mate and dont wory about genetics in some body parts, your practicly on no peds at all at the moment so on the build up after the wedding with the rite mix of peds and supps youl be a lean beast lol


Just replied to your Monday morning email mate


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Belting gym session this morning.

Best thing I've done so far is shift my cheat Meal to a Sunday, feel strong and big when I get the blood flowing 

Hit chest and triceps hard.

Incline hammer press

Incline db flys

Weighted dips

Pec Dec flys, with a drop set at the end.

Triceps

Rope pull downs

Normal bar pull downs

Seated over head tricep extension

Seated dips

Chap in my gym says, I've put some hefty weight on this last few months, a laughed when I explained I've lost a stone and five pounds, he was a bit confused


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Belting gym session this morning.
> 
> Best thing I've done so far is shift my cheat Meal to a Sunday, feel strong and big when I get the blood flowing
> 
> ...


I had that a lot when I dropped my initial body fat, people was saying how big i looked when i actually lost 2 stone lol


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> I had that a lot when I dropped my initial body fat, people was saying how big i looked when i actually lost 2 stone lol


Think he just caught me at the wrong time as I had just done chest and triceps, so I was full of blood.

Still made me laugh just looking at his face, he looked really confused!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Good day today

45 mins cardio in the form of a power walk this morning, then straight into the gym for back, biceps and traps workout.

Really tough today, partly cus I have horrific doms from my chest workout yesterday and also cus I shortened my rest times down to 45 secs

By the end I was wiped out.

Foods all been good today, a few more meals to go yet. Evening meal, fish and asparagus, and then later my casien shake.

Stag do is in 3 weeks so got to make these next three count, weekend of vodka and diet coke/sugar free redbull, with mixed grills and veg, then after that its five weeks and four days of absolute hardcore discipline, anything I can do or tighten up will be done, cardio will be ramped up soon as my stitches come out.

Hopefully I can average a two pound a week drop, so maybe I've got 17 pounds left to drop. Not as simple as that but while there are targets, figures and challenges ahead of me I want to try and hit what I can.

Eight weeks and four days to go. May 11th 2013


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

looking awesome mate good job!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> looking awesome mate good job!


Cheers mate. Really appreciate that.

Eight weeks and four days to go.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> Cheers mate. Really appreciate that.
> 
> Eight weeks and four days to go.


credit where credits due. you have come a long way


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> credit where credits due. you have come a long way


I think anyone who does these logs can show that with consistency its a simple process to achieve fat loss.

The hard part comes in June when its time to put some quality weight on

It also helps when chaps like yourself offer encouragement


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

hehe. I been putting weight on. its the hardest thing i have ever done lol. worth it though! only another 2 stone to go :laugh:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> hehe. I been putting weight on. its the hardest thing i have ever done lol. worth it though! only another 2 stone to go :laugh:


Its made me realize that I hadn't put on quite as much 'quality' mass as I had thought.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Rest day to do, but all sups vits, foods all on point today. Nothing out of place.

Some light cardio on a bike for 45 mins

Tomo shoulders, looking forward to it. 

Love peace and afro grease chaps.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Took another rest day today, as I'm still suffering horrendous doms in my chest and triceps from MONDAY! Still really tight, just shows OVT workouts really do make things tough on the body.

So I've done an hour of cardio in the gym on the bike.

Shoulders tomo with some abs.

Foods all been mega tonight, all on time, all vits mins and bits all perfect so happy days.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Smashed shoulders today

Had a proper proper crap day at work, so hit the gym hard, really pushed myself on shoulders

Seated military smiths press

Behind the neck Smith's press

Face pulls

Side raise, drop sets

Rear felt db flys

Shrugs

Now I got changed at the gym, and I have to admit, with a good pump on, I was really happy with what I saw.

Food was all on point, except I had a sausage post workout as I was hungry.

Great gym session today, one more day then its weigh in day on Sunday. hoping for at least a one pound drop


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

So today was weigh in day to day

13.7

Down from 13.9

Really pleased as my cardio has been next to nothing last week cus of my stitches, and the bad news is, my legs been bleeding again this last two days, so the stitches may not come out tomorrow.

but it gives me confidence knowing I can still drop the weight regardless.

My strength hasn't dropped at all really. one max rep on my big lefts is the same, increased actually on weighted dips. I may of lost a few reps, but rest pause soon compensates for that.

bf wise el torro thinks I'm around my target, Which is great to know. So with 7 weeks and six days to go im pleased.

within two weeks if I drop another four or five pounds. I think personally I don't need to drop any lower, as I don't want to look to thin, and I want to try and maintain my physique on a day to day basis, really low body fat isn't practical for day to day life.

I'm back on steak as of next week, two steak meals and a turkey meal per day, rather than the turkey and fish meals.

My training is staying the same and now my bf is near what I want. I'm gonna hit abs twice maybe 3 times a week depending on if my body allows me to recover.

I've attached this week's pic, as I've said I think in a few weeks ill be happy with where I am, well ahead of schedule, but then I'm sure el torro won't have me finished then, lol, there's plenty more to come yet with my transformation 

I'm gonna put some pics up soon with a good pump on after the gym, as every pic I've posted so far I'm flat after a week of no carbs other than from my veg meals, and pinapple after training.

today's cheat meal is.

C.h.i.n.e.s.e.

fried rice, prawn toast, dry spare ribs, beef in black bean sauce (extra spicy) seaweed, prawn crackers...maybe some chips hehe..not sure yet.

Food is all the same today, six eggs with spinach this morning, but with two weetabix after with skimmed milk

turkey and veg meals today until my meal tonight.

all vits and mins on point as per.

happy days  :thumbup:

Was ment to be training with @Milky on Monday, but I've got to do over time Monday and Tuesday night, got to take it for my wedding fund.

so mondays session will be chest (Optimum Volume Training) and biceps


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dont sweat it mate, work sometimes takes over..

Great move asking for El Toro's help, looks like he's taken you to a whole new level :thumbup1:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> Dont sweat it mate, work sometimes takes over..
> 
> Great move asking for El Toro's help, looks like he's taken you to a whole new level :thumbup1:


I've got some special duties for Monday and Tuesday night, but all into the wedding fund I suppose, soon be done, this is the last month I've got to hammer it, up to 15th April, after that I can ease off. Or I can work hard and money is in my pocket rather than going on wedding bits.

Mate, Andrew has been superb, always intouch, always around if I need something, constantly checking to see if every last little detail is on point, and also pushing me to do the best I can.

As like you getting some online help, best decision I've made

Lookin forward to the next part of the year after my honeymoon now to put on possibly 8 pounds of lean tissue. And I'm 100% certain Andrew can help me achieve that


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Today was chest and biceps.

Great session, biceps really hit hard after chest, much prefer doing biceps after chest than triceps.

Foods all been bang on. But due to working tonight I had to eat in a funny order

Up, whey shake, train, whey shake.

Then my eggs before I came to work, then my normal meals through the night

I've been up since 8:45 am, and I'm at work now til six am...


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

All the best - keep the total calories around maintenance with your activity factor and opt for a protein dense, relatively bland diet. Add fat metabolisers such as cider vinegar to plain chicken breast, sprinkle with spices and add chilli for the thermogenic effect...every little helps when striving to reach sub 10% 

Fat burning supplements are an ideal blend of optimal ratios of fat burning components, these might help strip the stubborn areas for you!

Enjoy and good luck.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

DiscSupps said:


> All the best - keep the total calories around maintenance with your activity factor and opt for a protein dense, relatively bland diet. Add fat metabolisers such as cider vinegar to plain chicken breast, sprinkle with spices and add chilli for the thermogenic effect...every little helps when striving to reach sub 10%
> 
> Fat burning supplements are an ideal blend of optimal ratios of fat burning components, these might help strip the stubborn areas for you!
> 
> Enjoy and good luck.


Thanks mate. Really appreciate that


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Looking great mate. Awesome progress. Workouts look well structured too will keep an eye on this.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

radicalry00 said:


> Looking great mate. Awesome progress. Workouts look well structured too will keep an eye on this.


Cheers mate, feel free to chip in any info or thing you do, this is also a good time for me to take bits from others and turn it into a big learning process  :thumbup:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

In terms of my long term goal, this is the physique I'm aspiring to get close to

All I need now is some blue shorts and a tan, and 18months haha...


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> In terms of my long term goal, this is the physique I'm aspiring to get close to
> 
> All I need now is some blue shorts and a tan, and 18months haha...


And grow your hair haha, well done mate anything is possible with the right dedication as you have found out :thumb:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

doing great every pic you can see a massive difference.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> In terms of my long term goal, this is the physique I'm aspiring to get close to
> 
> All I need now is some blue shorts and a tan, and 18months haha...


Did he run out of tan before he got to his face?


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

No gym or workout will ever bring my hair back!

Yeh. The tans a bit dodgy!

But he's in great nick.

2014 ill get there, even if I only stand on stage once. Ill get there.

Cheers for all the support lads

Also reading @JamieGray journal is quite motivational, probably one of the best transformations I've seen and read, if you havnt stopped by his journal, take a good read. Its genuinely superb.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> doing great every pic you can see a massive difference.


Cheers mate.

El torro Did say a few weeks back that pretty much every pound dropped will be noticeable now.

I did some thinking yesterday.

I can count how many times I've strayed from my diet in eight weeks, not including cheat meals

Twice.

I had three strepsils when I was ill just over a week ago.

And last week I had a sausage with my evening meal post training.

That alone I feel is the most impressive thing for me.

As I love to eat!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

shud of got some sugar free strepsils!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> shud of got some sugar free strepsils!


Lol I did.

Woman at the counter even said to me, you do know there sugar free love.

Quite proud haha


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Back workout today before my night shift

Hammer strength pull downs

Bent over wide grip over hand rows

Under hand rows

Hammer strength lat pull overs

With 20mins on the bike after, went as hard as I could but wasn't much due to my stitches still not being out

Food today so far has been perfect. Later I've got steak and broccoli, and Turkey and broccoli.

Tomo is shoulders and calves


----------



## CL0NE7 (Jan 25, 2013)

alan_wilson said:


> In terms of my long term goal, this is the physique I'm aspiring to get close to
> 
> All I need now is some blue shorts and a tan, and 18months haha...


To be fair mate you've come so far you're not all that far away pal. Just get yourself a spray tan, you'll be amazed how much it can supplement an image


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

CL0NE7 said:


> To be fair mate you've come so far you're not all that far away pal. Just get yourself a spray tan, you'll be amazed how much it can supplement an image


Mrs keeps saying to get on the sunbeds for the wedding, is it worth doing?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

alan_wilson said:


> Mrs keeps saying to get on the sunbeds for the wedding, is it worth doing?


YES !

Makes a MASSIVE difference to your look / physique mate...


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> YES !
> 
> Makes a MASSIVE difference to your look / physique mate...


Lol, you did tell me this ages ago.

Ok, on your say so ill stsrt tomorrow big man


----------



## CL0NE7 (Jan 25, 2013)

Milky said:


> YES !
> 
> Makes a MASSIVE difference to your look / physique mate...


I'm a right wet blanket when it comes to tanning. I prefer spray tanning as dont trust what sun beds are doing to skin. Knowing my luck I'd end up having skin like Babs off Benidorm!!! Having said that, I have used sun beds before and it made me look so much better :tongue:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Yesterday was good food all good with shoulders and calves.

Only issue yesterday was, that id come of a night shift, at six am, slept in til 12, so I had to get in all my food in smaller window, ie id lost six hours. Which to be fair I don't enjoy your doing

Gym shortly today will be chest and triceps. With an hour with the dog later cardio wise


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Today was chest and triceps.

Chest was done using optimized volume training

Incline db press super setted into incline db flys, 5x5

Then hammer strength flat press super setted into flat db flys 5x5

Five reps compound into five reps isolation. Superb.

Rest times were 90secs after the two exercises were completed...all done five times each, with maximum weights used on all reps.

Got to admit, I love this type of training, as it really hits my chest, as when I just do a pressing movement on its own, sometimes this stop me hitting my chest fully, add an isolation to this, then my chest gets hit perfectly.

Then triceps

Tricep push downs

Seated dips

Over head tricep extensions


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

All going to plan mate and looking forward to Sundays progress pic


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> All going to plan mate and looking forward to Sundays progress pic


Fingers crossed


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

get on the sunbeds everyone keeps telling me how fooking sexy i look now


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Nothing to report.

Shoulders hit from all angles.

food all on point, whilst watching my Mrs and family eat a Chinese banquet...killer.

Weekend off now. Weigh in day is Sunday, so another good day tomorrow needed


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

My review on this week.

Had some good training in this week, and got back on some steady state cardio.

However, havin low carbs is starting to take its toll on me, as by the middle of the week I'm just always knackered

But, my lifts and strength hasn't dropped. My big lifts are all still the same. Which is encouraging.

My diets been clean as it can be but I've bad two steak meals and turkey a day, so more red meat.

I'm not overly positive I'm gonna have a drop in weight this week, I know its not all about the scales but I need to wait to see if el torro or anyone else notices any differences in my look when I post up some progress pics

Next week I'm looking forward too, I can do more cardio now my leg is good to go.

Exactly seven weeks to go.

Stag do in two weeks, so I've got to work hard. And stay focused!!

So, fingers crossed for tomorrow.

From a week monday I'm gonna stop posting up pics as then ill be just four weeks and five days out and hopefully ill have something great to show on the day before my wedding, where ill be training at el torros gym and he can give me the overall assessment of how I've done and what I'm looking like.

Like I said, seven weeks out and I've got to keep focused and get the cardio in and keep the diet tight, and listen to and carry out any instructions that el torro has.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Keep it going bro your in touching distance. Get some tan and the end pics will kill it!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Keep it going bro your in touching distance. Get some tan and the end pics will kill it!


Cheers mate.

Genuinely really appreciate it

Top man! :thumbup:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

So.

Weigh in day. I'm up one lb to 13.8

I've been on red meat all this week with turkey, rather than turkey and fish.

Have to admit I was a little peaved this morning.

Cheat meal tonight is steak fajitas, wraps, rice, and some tortillas chips

Here's my pic for today


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm sure others will chime in here because there is more to changing your body comp than scale weight mate.

1 lbs could be trapped gas :lol:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> I'm sure others will chime in here because there is more to changing your body comp than scale weight mate.
> 
> 1 lbs could be trapped gas :lol:


Your right mate, its more just mental visual thing. But I'm good. Fired up for another week.

Legs are back now as my stitches are out and I can add more cardio also.

So its all good.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

I've made a command decision.

On my work days in normally up at 04:35

Do my eggs, pack my shizzle up for work and leave for 05:20

So, I'm gonna pre boil some eggs the night before for my breakfast. Get my bag packed.

Get up at 4:15 and get out and do some fasted steady cardio, add some bcaas before I go out, home shower and have my eggs whilst on the way to work, still leaving at the same time.

This means I get my cardio done, im wide awake for work, and I'm home earlier to my Mrs in an evening.

Days off cardio can be done in the gym.

I'm Starting this tomorrow.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sounds a good plan mate, can't wait for my new gym to open so I can train pre work


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Sounds a good plan mate, can't wait for my new gym to open so I can train pre work


Id love to train pre work, but up twenty mins earlier I can do, in order to get my cardio in


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

I will be up around 6am, train with BCAA's and then eat pwo breakfast at work at 7.30

Payed-2eat.com :lol:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> I will be up around 6am, train with BCAA's and then eat pwo breakfast at work at 7.30
> 
> Payed-2eat.com :lol:


Mate, that's the ideal way for me. I prefer morning workouts! Just Shame I can't get that!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

So, mind set of a champion is setting in.

Bag packed, all things prepped for tomo, including breakfast.

So up at 04:15 for morning cardio, fasted except for BCAAs

Best get an early night in!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Morning cardio was done

30mins steady jog, it. Was. F*cking. Freezing.

Will be nicer when the sun rises earlier.

Food for today

Six eggs, minus three yolks, spinach.

Steak, broccoli

Chicken, brocoli

Post workout shake

Steak, green beans

Casein shake.

Gym tonight.

Chest and biceps..with 20mins cardio at the end

Will update later.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Morning cardio was done
> 
> 30mins steady jog, it. Was. F*cking. Freezing.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup1: on it mate, smash this week


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> :thumbup1: on it mate, smash this week


Gonna be a good one big man


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Gonna be a good one big man


good man, ill check in with you tomorrow aft to see how your doing


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

So today was ment to be chest and biceps, but the gym was heaving!!!!!

So did a good good chest session and some hiit on the bike after

Today I hit an all time pb.

Usual monday chest workout.

Incline hammer press

Db flys

Hammer seated press

Weighted dips

Cable flys

Db flys, I normally do four sets of ten, two sets 22.5kg then two sets at 25kg

Today I started with 25kg then 27.5kg and two sets on 30kg (last set only getting seven reps)

All with good form, strict reps, and my chest is usual hit hard after the first exercise. So it may not seem much to others but I'm properly happy with that. I've never once in my life used 30db on flys.

Session was a good one. Then hiit just finished me off after

Foods all been perfectamundo today, along with vits and minerals

Tomorrow, back and biceps!

Happy days!!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Forgot to update yesterday, but all was well food wise.

Couldn't train due to a wedding appointment.

Today was back and biceps, great session.

Although I felt a little tired and hungry, but I pushed hard as I could and enjoyed it.

Foods all been good and on point, but got hungry around five ish.

Chest and triceps tomo.

Shoulders Friday.

And Saturday will be legs.

At work yesterday, today, and tomo, I'm doing a hell of a lot of walking, so I'm using it to hit my cardio, easily walking five to seven miles a day, so trying to be practical and make good use of my time at work and make it benefit me the best I can.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

So today has been good.

To stop me getting hungry, I just broke my food down into three portions at work

And it worked great, got the gym feeling good.

So it was chest OVT all db work, this has to be the best way for me to hit my chest, press followed by db fly, works great for me, and its hard!

Then did three exercises on triceps.

Feel great, proper hungry by the time meal timings come round, feeling leaner, could just be a mind thing but I think I look better, and I'm still pretty strong also.

Good day.. in fact, no....GREAT DAY! :thumbup:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

So I weighed in a day early today, so I can also weigh in one day early next Friday due to being away for my stag do

No change in weight, although el torro thinks I look leaner and fuller in my latest pic

Hitting shoulders tonight, gym was closed yesterday. Which threw me out

Here's my Pic for today.

Next week I weigh in on Friday...I've gotta work hard this week, one pound drop would be nice


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Great going buddy.

Did you ever say what dosage your taking of var?


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Great going buddy.
> 
> Did you ever say what dosage your taking of var?


100mg a day bud ...am and pm


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Just a little update.

No yesterday due to my gym being shut, did get a good shoulder session in on Saturday in a different gym, quite enjoyed it. Total fitness wilmslow! Maybe be gracing that gym again soon.

Food was great yesterday.

Saturday was just Doughnuts and some rice with my meals, no cheat meal as such as my Mrs was working. Didn't want to indulge without her.

I'm trying to find a gym to train in tonight after work, but its lookin doubtful.

few changes this week to make on my part

No salt, sometimes I have a touch on my veg to liven it up, but from now, none...just black pepper only.

Protein shakes, normally I used unsweetened almond milk, 0.1g of carbs per 100ml, but I've finally accepted water with my whey, aslong as its thick, its ok.

El torro says I've got hit my abs and obliques a bit more, so that's what ill do.

bcaas, I've got a ton of em coming as of tues or weds, so I'm gonna up the anti of them.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Just a little update.
> 
> No yesterday due to my gym being shut, did get a good shoulder session in on Saturday in a different gym, quite enjoyed it. Total fitness wilmslow! Maybe be gracing that gym again soon.
> 
> ...


good work mate everything looks good but personally id keep salt in until 2 weeks out


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> good work mate everything looks good but personally id keep salt in until 2 weeks out


Okay doke mate.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Okay doke mate.


yeh to elaborate, sodium affects water weight that can be dropped in a week, sodium also helps with muscle contractions and strength so good to keep in until it has to go


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> yeh to elaborate, sodium affects water weight that can be dropped in a week, sodium also helps with muscle contractions and strength so good to keep in until it has to go


Aaah, ok, got you!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Ok today was back d d d day.

1. Four sets of max rep wide grip pull ups.

Hit 24,17,15,13

2. wide grip machine pull overs

3. Db rows, been years since I've done these, using 55kg Dbs three working sets, eight reps

4. Seated close grip rows, four working sets

5. deadlifts three working sets five reps, 160kg, 180kg, 185kg

Ended with a nice ab circuit

Food was all on point today.

Tomo is legs and biceps for a change, with an ab circuit.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

So today was just superb

First of all, had a great shoulder session today, should of been legs, but lots of lads were doing legs today.

Military seated press

Seated behind the neck press, high reps

Side raises, super sets to death

Read delt pec deck into face pulls

Upright rows, not done em for ages hit a pb on them

Shrugs, 100 reps, pick my weight and keep going til I get a 100

Killer session lot of volume and reps, but I had the time and felt like putting myself through the mill.

Foods all been great today, except ran out of pinapple yesterday, so post workout I had skittles instead after my shake...seems to be a buzz about this right now lots of nutritionists keep saying how there the perfect option.

However tomo, I'm back on my beloved pinapple!

I'm at work tonight, and all my food is bang on.

So another great day

Tomo, legs...hard!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Your on a roll mate !

Fu8king love it when l see things coming together for someone, you put the graft in you deserve the results :thumbup1:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Looking good mate:thumbup:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> Your on a roll mate !
> 
> Fu8king love it when l see things coming together for someone, you put the graft in you deserve the results :thumbup1:


Well before the big day mate, gonna get in for a few beasting sessions off you mate, my diary calm a little after next week!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

mygym said:


> Looking good mate:thumbup:


Many thanks mate, really grateful!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

alan_wilson said:


> Well before the big day mate, gonna get in for a few beasting sessions off you mate, my diary calm a little after next week!


Will be a pleasure mate if we can fit it in :thumbup1:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> Will be a pleasure mate if we can fit it in :thumbup1:


No issue, all my weddings paid for now, so I can ease up on the overtime! Hit some grueling training on my last five weeks

Dying to see what pauls got you doing!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

alan_wilson said:


> No issue, all my weddings paid for now, so I can ease up on the overtime! Hit some grueling training on my last five weeks
> 
> Dying to see what pauls got you doing!


Dont even mention that mans name in my company !

Do you know he was kicked out of The Gestapo for cruelty :cursing:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> Dont even mention that mans name in my company !
> 
> Do you know he was kicked out of The Gestapo for cruelty :cursing:


Haha, not sure I want to know!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Foods been mega today, all perfect

Had a belting session today, hit legs hard, may live to regret it seeing as my stag do is tomorrow!

Weigh in is tomo, but. I had my Mrs take a pic this morning as she's off on her hen do, and wouldn't be around to take a pic

I also jumped on the scales, I'm down a pound from 13.8 to 13.7

Hitting arms tomo before I go to Scotland.

Drink while I'm away will be vodka and diet coke or sugar free redbull, where I can help it food will be mixed grills and veg, ans on Sunday when I'm dying, its McDonald's.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Have a great weekend mate and lets smash it up come Monday


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

looking good mate. getting super lean


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well, stag do is over...had an epic time, drunk ridiculous amounts of shorts...still standing at the end, five am finishes, not bad considering my last drink was 12 months ago

Weigh in day tomorrow again to assess the damage. Very nervous!!


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

Very impressed with your ongoing transformation.

Really gave me a kick up the bum for some fat loss of my own.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Englishman said:


> Very impressed with your ongoing transformation.
> 
> Really gave me a kick up the bum for some fat loss of my own.


Mate that's very nice of u too say so! I hope ur smashing it too!

However, my stag do may of set me back a couple of weeks, so its hardcore from here now, lots of fish and ultra strictness, and no cheat meal for a few weeks!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

So returned back from my stag do on Sunday.

Had a little weigh in on Monday to assess the damage.

I was 13.7 ...13.13 was the shock.

But not overly worried.

Mondays gym session was awful, legs, no energy, no power, I was just wiped out.

Still feeling like that today, just can't keep my eyes open.

I'm pumping vit c into me and multi vits as I'm feeling very fatigued, and probably a little under the weather after my horrifically cold white water rafting

tonight is chest and biceps.

I'd actually kill for a powerful pre work out supp today as I'm totally knackered, but I'm on the home straight now.

as of next week sun beds are on the menu.

my diet now is two fish meals and a turkey.

so 400g of fish, 200g of turkey a day.

Not sure when the next cheat meal is, pretty sure its a two week gap, possibly three.

I won't be putting anymore pics up now until the day before my wedding, as ill get el torro to take some, as I'm training at his gym. ill let him assess me, and give his opinion on my bf% and if I've achieved my goal, or exceeded it.

ill have a test week also running up to my big day, as there were physical goals I wanted to achieve also, ie pull ups, press ups etc, all mentioned on the first page.

So, on the home straight, here we go.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Chest workout was good today, couldn't do arms as it was Just mental busy.

Don't know why I opted to do everything a bit higher rep today.

Instead of my eight reps that I normally go for on the pressing movements I went for 12 reps, and again on my db flys that I go heavy on.

Incline press 4x12

Db flys 4x12

Hammer flat press 4x12

Pec deck flys 4x15

Felt good, big pump on, even in the mirror now I feel and can see my chest has come on loads in the last six weeks.

Foods all been great today. As it will be tomo.

Back and biceps tomorrow hopefully if the gyms not to busy.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Chest workout was good today, couldn't do arms as it was Just mental busy.
> 
> Don't know why I opted to do everything a bit higher rep today.
> 
> ...


All sounds great mate ill leave it till thursday then check in with you just to be sure everything is tip top


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Good day today as always

Back and biceps, great session, felt like a tank, and felt strong.

Even on biceps at the end I straight bar curled with good form 50kg for eight!

Food was all good today..

Stroll on tomorrow!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You know mate this is what tickles me about the " l wouldn't pay for coaching brigade "

You are another shining example of how well it can work.....


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> You know mate this is what tickles me about the " l wouldn't pay for coaching brigade "
> 
> You are another shining example of how well it can work.....


Mate, you and I both know the huge benefits of it, and I'm hopeful a few who read this who have doubted it will see its a good thing, as I know you also advocate it!

How we fixed for a week Monday? I'm off, dying to get another session under my belt with you. I've got a full five days off from weds next week


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

alan_wilson said:


> Mate, you and I both know the huge benefits of it, and I'm hopeful a few who read this who have doubted it will see its a good thing, as I know you also advocate it!
> 
> How we fixed for a week Monday? I'm off, dying to get another session under my belt with you. I've got a full five days off from weds next week


Absolutely mate, just text me or pm me, be a good one :thumbup1:


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

what have you both paid? if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

tony10 said:


> what have you both paid? if you dont mind me asking.


TBH mate l cant say as l don't actually know, various reasons...


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> Absolutely mate, just text me or pm me, be a good one :thumbup1:


Excellent, ill text you matey in advance


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

tony10 said:


> what have you both paid? if you dont mind me asking.


Best thing I can say, is email or drop a pm to someone who takes your interest on the forum

For me or milky, who were with has been 100% value for money. That I guarantee.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

you can't argue with results. better off doing it right from the off.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

tony10 said:


> you can't argue with results. better off doing it right from the off.


For me, I wanted to get it right.

I've got good knowledge, but there is always people with ten times more knowledge, who can apply results better, faster, healthier way

Cus I'm getting married, I wanted to get it right this time. So, I got the help


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

So today

I did shoulders and triceps

However, el torro posted up a work on his fb that looked the mega, and Jesus was it brutal!!! Really enjoyed it though.

Smashed my triceps also which was good.

Now for the weekend off

Foods all been great today, fish and turkey.

Weigh in day is Sunday, so another good at tomo ahead of me


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Went to the gym with my bro today, for an all over heavy session.

Now considering, my chest still aches ..my shoulders are fried from yesterday and my triceps are shot to pieces after my workout yesterday, I performed pretty well, extra calories burned in the process, and lifted some good weight also.

But I have to do DBs more when I press, pressing the weight is easy but its the control and stabilising myself that stops me lifting more or getting those last reps out

But before I hit the gym, did an hours cardio in the form of dog walk in the sun with my mrs.

Food today is all going to be on point, as its all prepped for me, two fish meals, one turkey, and plenty of spinach and broccoli ..as well as my eggs this morning.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Went to the gym with my bro today, for an all over heavy session.
> 
> Now considering, my chest still aches ..my shoulders are fried from yesterday and my triceps are shot to pieces after my workout yesterday, I performed pretty well, extra calories burned in the process, and lifted some good weight also.
> 
> ...


If your shoulders are half as sore as mine I feel sorry for you mate lol


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Day off phys today

Feeling lean and looking better, really starting to get excited.

26 days left.

Ordinarily it would be my cheat meal today, so cravings are at a high right now...and with work being slow, its not helping

Anyway, tomo, chest, biceps! :thumbup:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

When you coming over mate ?


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> When you coming over mate ?


Its a week tomorrow I'm coming, I've got five days off from Thursday.

Im on my shift tomorrow, but off a week tomorrow, so I can be waiting for you at your gym 

I can come tomorrow, but wouldnt get there til half seven


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

alan_wilson said:


> Its a week tomorrow I'm coming, I've got five days off from Thursday.
> 
> Im on my shift tomorrow, but off a week tomorrow, so I can be waiting for you at your gym
> 
> I can come tomorrow, but wouldnt get there til half seven


When ever suits you mate, l was just clarifying...

Be nice to train with you again when ever it is..

Have you hit the sunbeds yet ?


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> When ever suits you mate, l was just clarifying...
> 
> Be nice to train with you again when ever it is..
> 
> Have you hit the sunbeds yet ?


Yeh I'm really looking forward to it mate!

Yes. Yesterday tested myself for four mins...no burn, so on tomo for six, every two days.


----------



## Dan86 (Sep 4, 2009)

A really good transformation mate enjoyed reading this for the last hour!! Subbed


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Dan86 said:


> A really good transformation mate enjoyed reading this for the last hour!! Subbed


Cheers mate, really appreciate that 

26 days to go, these last week's will be the hardest, most rewarding and where I expect to see the dramatic changes 

I'm not after being 3% bf but just at a good lean impressive point that I can manage daily. But 8% would be wonderful!

Whole thing has been a superb learning curve, every change in diet noted, and workout.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

So early stsrt today.

Weigh in..13.5

Which is a two pound drop from before I went on my stag do (13.7)

However I came back from my stag do (13.13)

No pic today, I'm saving myself for hopefully a dramatic reveal in A couple of weeks.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Poo session, gym was uber rammed

Did decline bench, which I've not done for about three months, beat my current pb by one rep, 140kg for two on my final set

After that I was drained, so the rest of the workout suffered, but still give it my best

Incline hammer press

Hammer flat seated press

Incline db flys

Pec deck flys

My triceps were still fried from the weekend so to be expected really, didn't really enjoy my session today.

Didn't hit arms as tomo I'm training with a mate at Total fitness in wilmslow, back and biceps, which is a good strong workout for me, so well up for it, really gonna get aggressive and hit it hard.

Tired in general today, probs more just a mental thing, but head looking forward and keep on thinking about what I'm doing this for.

New tub of protein arrives tomo, lol can't wait, chocolate gateau flavour mmmmm

Simple pleasures!

Good points, few chaps in the gym commenting how well I'm looking, and I've kept my size considering I've lost 1 stone 9lbs

Which is good to hear as I admit my pics don't reflect that I look like I have any size, and certainly my strong point, my arms don't seem to stand out in pics, so that was a nice little pick me up, even from a self vanity point

Stroll on tomo, I'm gonna smash it...ish


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

This video illustrates my issue with dbs perfectly.

Concentrating on better form ill be able to push more weight more effectively.

Due to a shoulder injury I refrained from using dbs, and only recently added dbs back in for flys, and when I do db presses I am very unstable and shakey.

Db presses on the whole I steered clear from.

So, from now on, any pressing I do I will perform one exercise using dbs in a controlled fashion purely focusing on excellent form.

This doesn't just apply to my log, it will now be a staple part of my workouts for the foreseeable future.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> This video illustrates my issue with dbs perfectly.
> 
> Concentrating on better form ill be able to push more weight more effectively.
> 
> ...


heres a good one for you to watch mate, look at the size of the fella and the weights he lifts


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Excellent back and bicep session, absolute smashed it!

Felt good, strong, plenty of food today at the right times

Lad I trained with is a gym goer but said he couldn't cope with how I trained today, as I pushed really hard today, he said he doesn't train like that.

Really up for training with @Milky now on Monday for a push session (my weakest area)

Foods been great, meal times perfect, as again they will be tomorrow.

And came home to some new protein, and bits from activlab, l-carnitine and some thermoshape fat Burner to help me along the way.

was a bit low mood wise today due to lack of carbs. But...el torro picked me right up today. Legend.

shoulders tomorrow, another tough session on the cards..Cant wait


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> heres a good one for you to watch mate, look at the size of the fella and the weights he lifts


Nice one mate, pressing is my weakest area in the gym, really need to do something about it


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

So todays a good day for a few reasons

I've had a few ups and horrific downs in my life (as some of you know) and although my time in the army etc was amazing, I've pretty much let my life go by me, even more so in the last five years.

Now since meeting my Mrs everything I've done has turned to gold, as has it for her, and I've finally decided to pursue the things in my life that I love, my passions, to hopefully move Into an industry that I love and enjoy, regardless if the money isn't great.

Over the last six months, and this intensified on my journey doing this log, I've been looking into getting into fitness, ie pt work, strength and conditioning etc

I'm a bit of a geek and Ive spent months researching, and now today I've finalised and I've pretty much set the ball rolling on the path to developing myself and my life over the coming years.

I'm currently filling out a uni application for a sports science degree, based at a uni four miles from me, which I'm able to run by my current job, and, im eligible for government funding!!! Which I'm over the moon about. And with it being part time, I'm at this point a desirable candidate due to my time in the forces, as the distance course was designed for soldiers wishing to study while away on tour.

F#cking winner!

Second

From may 28th I start my level two and three personal trainer qualifications, basic I know, but this goes in my favour for my uni course.

But again, I'm uber excited about it, as I'm very VERY fortunate to have been offered a job once I've passed the course at a posh as [email protected] country club, footballers wives social club basically, where the pts earn an absolute mint (so I can gain extra experience) along side my job, as I get four days off every four days.

So again, very positive

Thirdly.

I'm also doing my strength and conditioning courses to earn my uksca certified accredited coaching qualification.

I start this process in june, I can't wait for this, really Cant wait.

With the summer period coming up, two over times per month pays for the education that I'm doing which is mega. so its not financially going to kill me.

on top of all that...

I pre registered for a PRECISION NUTRITION course (starts in Sept) which is quite expensive but I'm very fortunate to recieve a work bonus in August which easily covers the cost for this course if I was to undertake it when the time comes.

I mentioned how motivating this whole process was for me with my log and diet and training, and to be able to finally pursue my interests is an amazing feeling.

Uni degree is four years long, but its a chance for me to educate myself, and do something I thought and have always said I WASN'T capable of.

the pt courses, I don't intend to be a pt as such, but as I've said it helps towards my uni course and allows me to use some practical skills, but its the strength and conditioning courses where I'm really going to be up skilling myself and learning a great deal...plus, its something I'm really really interested in, and always have been since my military days.

I'm aware people will tell me there is no money in anything I'm doing. But there is something to be said in following your passions.

and most importantly at the age of 32, I'm finally going in the direction I always wanted, developing and educating myself to a much higher level than what I am now.

This to me has no negative points 

2013 and beyond will be my greatest years  :thumbup:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

have fun with it all. always think following your passions is the way to go with regards to what you do for a job.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> have fun with it all. always think following your passions is the way to go with regards to what you do for a job.


Its all pretty much in place, but I'm over the moon. I can't wait to get started!

I've Picked all the right courses, content, price, all factors came into it, and I'm happy with every choice I've made, so moving forward will be an enjoyable learning experience, its a case of getting back from my honeymoon and commencing the first lot of courses.

But don't get me wrong, I love my job, it just gives me the scope to do more on my days off to develop myself.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Trained with my brother today.

Chest and triceps

Really enjoy training with my bro. Its intelligent and methodical, so I had chance to work on my db issues today..its always a good session and as we train we just throw training thoughts and nutrition ideas back and forth at each other.

First exercise was a seated decline wide press, brilliant range of movement, pin the shoulders back, all on the chest...one of the best machines I've ever come across.

Absolutely left my bro standing for strength on this by 30kg per side in difference on what he finished with compared to me.

Incline db flys, new pb for me 32.5 for six reps...so happy with that.

Incline db press.

I kept this steady, 32.5kg for three sets, three seconds on the negative, controlled on the way up, form form form. And it worked gassed out around eight reps. So I'm happy with that exercise, I can press plenty more but I want to become better and more stable using dbs, ensuring my form was being good, rather than pushing weight for weights sake. And ill continue doing this for as long as it takes.

Then my did cable flys super set with chest dips...really good way to end the workout.

Then we blitzed triceps.

My bro think my triceps are in his words 'phenomenal' (I wouldn't go that far)and even though my biceps are good, he thinks I've over emphasised on my triceps a little.

All in all great session!

Foods been perfect today so far

Roll on tomorrow.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Trained with my brother today.
> 
> Chest and triceps
> 
> ...


Thats great mate a pb after such weight loss or more specifically fat loss 

As for ur triceps id say if there was one muscle that could nevef be to big it would

Be triceps lol, oh and delts, lats ect haha.

Well done on the lifts mate and keep it up


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Thats great mate a pb after such weight loss or more specifically fat loss
> 
> As for ur triceps id say if there was one muscle that could nevef be to big it would
> 
> ...


I've had a few PBS recently...which is odd, I'm either doing things better which means I can handle the weight more, or I'm getting stronger.

This morning though, I have to admit, had a smile on my face.

In the mirror I'm starting to look the way I wanted, vains are popping up on my body which I've never seen, down the side of my. Waist, lower abdomen, across my shoulders, abs now really coming through.

It's hard to really get this forward in the pics I post, but my brother was full of compliments for me yesterday, and he's knows his stuff to a degree (his best mate is a competing bodybuilder)

I know, I KNOW in 23 days time I will be in the shape of my life, I've no idea if I will be sub what ever bf

But the promise I made my mrs to be the best I can be for her on my wedding will be for filled.

As right now, I'm better than Ive ever been...and at the moment I'm noticing changes by the day, and so is my mrs...it's bizarre ...the changes really are noticeable every day...which is going to make the last 23 days more enjoyable and allow me to focus even more.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well..

Today foods been on point. Mrs had a bar burrito at the Trafford centre (my fave) today while I had a salad bowl with her, chicken and salad and avocado.

Went to the gym...and attempted to do shoulders....attempted ....

Did side raises, rear delts, then saw an old school mate who I discovered is now a sports nutritionist...well!

Did I chew his ear off!! Work out went right out of the window...then I felt bad takin his time up, to which he replied its ok, he came over to me for training tips haha

so bit of a right off this session...but learned a little about the benefits of vitamin d...so not all bad

whole weekend off now til Monday when @Milky is gonna put me through my paces again. If its anything like last time its gonna be a good session!!

Genuinely can't wait, not often I get to train with other people, so going to make the most out of it.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I may not be working Monday mate fingers crossed...


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> I may not be working Monday mate fingers crossed...


That's great, as I'm on day off also. No overtime. So I'm pretty much good to go all day mate


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Feel rubbish today, knackered, lethargic.

Didn't sleep well last night, glad its my weekend off.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well today is three weeks out from my wedding.

Felt like utter crap today up until 3pm, dead low and utterly shattered.

Had a good kip which sorted me right out.

Foods all been good today.

Cleaned the freezer out and found a tub of Ben and jerrys cookie dough icecream in there.

Mrs is out working, and all I can think about is that icecream....I mean its right there, I'm pretty sure it knows my name...

Feeling wise now after two weeks with pretty much no carbs, very flat, feeling very small.

But.

Two weeks six days to go.

Oh and my farts could kill a small dog.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Weighed in today.

Dropped another two lbs

From 13.5 to 13.3

So its all going in the right direction still


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Mixed bag today, been running round like c&nt today, wedding suit, an unexpected trip to the florist..

Food was all ok, but I had to cancel my session with @Milky....and you know what, probs a good thing I did

by time I got the gym for chest and triceps...I was crap, I had nowt to give in the gym, no energy couldnt lift any weight.

I pushed as hard as I could, drop sets, super sets just so I could push.

Made myself nearly sick, felt light headed at one point, so...if I had trained with milky I would of been in all sorts of trouble.

the phase Im on now no re feed for a few weeks has taken its toll...its got results, but I'm cream crackered. But el torro is giving me some mid week carbs now, as we both agree I've hit my target of single figures for body fat.

pics will come soon  18 days left :thumbup:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Good session tonight.

Aimed for back and biceps, gym was rammed so hit shoulders instead

gooooood session

Pushed hard, felt good, very happy.

Upped my fats a little yesterday, extra EVO oil and felt better for it, maybe last few days I hadn't focused on that enough, as no carbs means a bit more fats.

But smile on my face is back, some more good compliments today in the gym.

18 days left, and I'm gonna smash it!!!!!

 :thumbup:

El torro always on hand to give me a lift, top man as always, really proving to be one of the best decisions I've made to get the right help, as its not just nutrition I get help on, its the tiny lifts to pick me up that sometimes I need when things get a bit tough.

Its going to be a great 2013 working with him in order to working to getting on stage in 2014


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Waste of tie these on line trainers mate, whats the point eh :whistling:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> Waste of tie these on line trainers mate, whats the point eh :whistling:


Exactly...pointless!

Not a positive word to say about these con men haha


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah 

Caaaaaaaarbs!!! At last!!!

My rice my amazing rice!!!

After a killer back and bicep workout, which I did blitz myself on, I've had some rice, riiiiiiice, f#CK me those Japanese prisoners of war had nothing to complain about, at least they got rice!!!!

Really hit my session hard today. Popped in super sets on arms, no idea why, but really gunned it today..felt good even though I was shattered by the end.

Tomo legs of death


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Food today was all good, except for the fact my usual food didn't last me.

Had my meals at normal times, but within an hour of consuming them I was absolutely starving again.

So I had to buy some cottage cheese, low carb 3g, 25g of protein, so not to bad

ate a mountain of broccoli today, lads at work had a good laugh at me, it was a lot.

All vits mins etc in place.

Two fish meals, turkey meal, plus breakfast was the order of the day.

Was legs in the gym but the owner of the gym and his mate's were all on legs.

So I did my second chest session this week.

Incline hammer press

Incline db flys

Db flat press

Hammer seated press

Flat db flys drop set

Legs tomo

I've got a month and two days off as of tomo night, 15 days til the wedding, so hardcore full time training, fasted morning cardio with bcaas and gym in the afternoon...

....meals all perfectly timed also, for 15 days it will all be outstandingly regimented

Its going to be biblical

Legs tomo with an upper body Friday high volume rep circuit.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Foods been cracking today, I've eaten pretty much to the second when I've needed to, all good.

Doin legs on Saturday with my bro

So this is my Friday bonus circuit I'm doing after work ::

All reps failure around 12/15, into best effort superset

Incline hammer strength chest press into db press ups

Into decline sit ups, into hanging leg raises

Into lat pull Down, into under hand barbell bent over rows

Into machine shoulder press, into side db raises

Db straight arm bicep curl into db hammers

Tricep dip machine into kick backs

Barbell Squats into leg press

One minute on the bike sprint.

3 mins rest, Repeat three times in total

F*ck me.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

That workout was sickening..

All I know, that's the workout I'm doing the day I got to use el torros gym

One things for sure, ill have an immense pump on for post workout end of cut pics.

Brutal.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

So today..

First day of my two weeks full time training.

Up, 60 min dog walk, fasted with bcaas.

Hadn't planned on the gym, but tomo I'm doin my morning cardio, fasted, and a bicep and trap workout as they feel fresh, and if there is one thing I've learned recently from the bicep comp that was on this forum recently, as long as I'm resting and eating well overtraining can't be that bad, so I'm gonna hit my arms alot over this next two weeks.

Food.

Eggs and spinach

150g Turkey and some eggs whites

Had a seabass and chicken salad with Avacado at the Trafford centre today (wasn't on the menu, I got em to make it for me)

And this evening I've had some more fish, haddock and salad.

vits all ok.

Weigh in day tomorrow.

I'm unsure how this will be. as I'm feeling big at the moment, so not sure if I'm carrying water or not.

but el torro will assess the Pic that I'm going to send him and tell me if all is well or not.

13 days left.....


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

No change in weight for me, although the pic I sent over to el torro is ok, but ill let him be the judge of that.

CArdio hit this morning, gym a little later.

Have a good sunday people


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Fasted chest and biceps this morning.

Was great.

Incline machine press, stop dead before pushing back up.

Incline db flys

Hammer seated press

Weighted dips

Cable flys into db press ups

Db bicep curls

Preacher db curls (I never do these)

Db hammers drop set

Ill hit biceps with back again in two days and chest again on Thursday.

Cardio this afternoon, foods all going to be p p p p peeeerfect...pow!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

hi mate

all looks to be going great!  what sort of bf are you coming in at now?


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> hi mate
> 
> all looks to be going great!  what sort of bf are you coming in at now?


Well el torro thinks weve hit the target of single figures, is a case now of just carbing up and Droppin water, but pics will be up next Friday as I'm all done, and I'm getting body fat test also

To look at I'm doing well, but I may carry fat on my legs or back, so I suppose I won't truely know til then.


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah looks like you are doing great. Good luck for the wedding by the way - it isn't far off now. Hope the suit still fits!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

bobbydrake said:


> Yeah looks like you are doing great. Good luck for the wedding by the way - it isn't far off now. Hope the suit still fits!


Cheers mate.

Weirdly my suit fitting was last week.

And my shoulders measured bigger than my pre fitting a few months back! Even though I've dropped nearly two stone

But my suit will fit just fine, I may lose two lbs before next week, and when I carb up I'd imagine a few kilos may go on me.

Really appreciate the kind words, comments like that have genuinely helped me through as its at times been hard. Really made me take on board how hard bodybuilders work, and they do it year in year out

Insane!


----------



## Smalls (Feb 20, 2012)

just had a quick read through, awesome results mate. How many cals are you on a day?


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Smalls said:


> just had a quick read through, awesome results mate. How many cals are you on a day?


You won't believe me if I told you.

Not once have we talked about, mentioned calories in or out.

Never.

I've no idea, I could probably count it up

I've eaten as much food as I feel I've wanted.

If some times I've needed more, I've grabbed some extra meat or nuts or even the other day cottage cheese.

But we've never counted calories once

Its been pretty consistent that I can assure you, but my gym time has been also, so I reckon I'm just below calories maintenance, but with my gym time and the days I've been doing cardio, it brings me into a good deficit.

The enjoyable thing is, I'm on around 260/80g or protein a day, but I've not had to worry about numbers per say.

I eat well, clean, single ingredient foods, with a few spices or herbs, so I think that's been key for me


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> You won't believe me if I told you.
> 
> Not once have we talked about, mentioned calories in or out.
> 
> ...


Well it looks like the above has worked for you. To be honest I did the same last year - went low carb but didn't even try to count how many calories I was taking in, just kept carbs as low as possible and ate plenty of non processed food (and protein shakes). It worked for me to lose over 2 stone of fat and I still managed to build (some) muscle at the same time. I love adding spices to everything I eat though - I think just about everything gets cayenne pepper added to it


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

bobbydrake said:


> Well it looks like the above has worked for you. To be honest I did the same last year - went low carb but didn't even try to count how many calories I was taking in, just kept carbs as low as possible and ate plenty of non processed food (and protein shakes). It worked for me to lose over 2 stone of fat and I still managed to build (some) muscle at the same time. I love adding spices to everything I eat though - I think just about everything gets cayenne pepper added to it


Mate, I've pretty much mirrored your method. Had a re feed each week

But carbs been low, really low, and its worked a treat, Yeh I've been hangin out at times but in terms of why I'm doing it, every time I got a bit shaky I just thought about my Mrs and the wedding.

And now I've already set my targets for 2013/14 so I'm fired up to get back and crack on further 

Really grateful for your comments mate, really does drive you on when people take the time to post something :thumbup:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

So today has been good, cardio and gym hit...with all my food in check, although all food is running slightly later due to me training fasted today.

Just had a roast dinner.....however, its a super LEEEEEEEAN diet roast dinner..

So, chicken (I had the breast) done in a slow cooker last night, let it settle, ALL FAT scooped out, then Mrs makes a extra lean low fat, low calorie mint, and sugar free cranberry sauce gravy.

Steamed Brocoli, cauliflower, and instead of mashed potatoes, its mashed swede with cinnamon.

With some green herbed cabbage.

I can't even call it a cheat meal as its that clean, no carbs hardly, extremely low in fats, and perfectly portioned.

Had it early, so ill have some fish around half seven, then casien later before bed bo's 

Tomorrow is shoulders, abs and calves.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

So today.

Shoulders was great.

Military smiths machine press

Behind the neck smiths machine press

Side db raises

Db rear delt flys

Ez bar wide grip front raises (concentrating on the negative)

Shrugs 100 rep set, pick a weight and go for a 100 reps, no matter how many times you need to stop, traps are dead after.

Calves were hit, standing and seated calves raises

And an ab circuit.

This afternoon I hit my cardio, was ment to be a dog walk, but I ended up taking the dog for a run, silly really considering my calves were fried already.

Food so far has been perfect. As it will be for the rest of the day.

I've had it outlined what I'm doing next week in terms of carbing up and my water etc, really excited as this is totally new to me, so Cant wait to go through the process and take it all in!

I'm working as hard as I can right now, workouts are intense, drop sets, super sets, really trying to hit it as hard as I can, I admit I want to eat everything, I even want to eat more of what I'm eating, just my mind making it hard for me as were so close to the finishing line now...but I'm sure the carb up process will curb those cravings.

Ten days left :thumbup: and my wife to be will have me at the best I've ever been.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Another point to note.

Motivation.

Various people have commented on here, and pushed me on, which really helps, including the main man el torro 

But just as we do in the gym, you spot someone you wanna look like, or someone with a physique that you would aim for

@JamieGray has been one of the chaps, a few times I've used his log and transformation to push myself on, not as competition, but to know there is someone working hard and proving that hard work DOES pay off.

You see one man pass a finishing line, you then believe you can also, plus I'm really keen to see how he gets on at bodypower.

But, I can say were started a few weeks apart, and not to dissimilar in physique, but I really have used his log to help push me on.

For anyone who's wanting to change take a read of his log, its all done now, but its simply brilliant...and I wouldn't of done aswell on my change without it.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Good gym session today, just hit back.

Session was good, but its the chat I had after that was the real great part

Two guys compete in my gym. The owner and some mawhooosive black guy

As I went to leave the gym, guy who owns the gym just asked me how I was doing, then the other chap commented on how well I was looking, and how he's had an eye on me and seen how I've changed over the months and also said I train properly, unlike 90% of the guys in my gym who take gear, don't train right nor add the right nutrition.

they were both full of compliments for me, also saying that if I was there size my arms would dwarf theirs.

they both agreed that 2014 I should go for a stage comp in the category id like to enter (body fitness)

Its good to know that mine and el torros work has paid off when people take the time out to say stuff like this.

Cardio later, nice walk in the sun once my Mrs is home


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Foods all been good today.

Bit of basmati rice with my Turkey just..on orders of the boss

Which is nice.

Low carbs again I think right up until Saturday, no cheat meal though, then NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO carbs sun,Mon,Tuesday


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well.

Here's honesty for you.

I'm up stairs, I here my Mrs shreek, front door goes, shes know where to be seen.

She arrives back, In hand...two icecreams from the icecream van

So, yes I've had an icecream, one wippy, with nuts on it.

And gave the cone to the dog

First time I've ate something and not planned too.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Unless your stepping on stage tomoz I wouldn't give it a seconds worry


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Unless your stepping on stage tomoz I wouldn't give it a seconds worry


Nah I'm not, maybe 2014 

It had nuts on it, it was protein topped haha, guilt was gone after five mins!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Done really good mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jamie looks better in real life than the pics mate, honestly.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> Jamie looks better in real life than the pics mate, honestly.


Just incredible he is mate, absolutely amazing.

Best transformation I've ever seen!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Done really good mate


Pics will be up next friday, before and final pics.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

alan_wilson said:


> Just incredible he is mate, absolutely amazing.
> 
> Best transformation I've ever seen!


If you get chance to get up here mate you can have a chat with him :thumbup1:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> If you get chance to get up here mate you can have a chat with him :thumbup1:


Ill cry if I saw him, that or id lick him!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Good gym session today, just hit back.
> 
> Session was good, but its the chat I had after that was the real great part
> 
> ...


This is great to read.top man :thumbup1:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Just had a great chest and tricep session

Admittedly my usual lifts were lower, but I made sure I got the reps every time

Came out feelin like a Tank, chest felt good, triceps felt like barrels

Felt good today, and I'm pretty flat at the mo, so cpd knows how I will feel when I carb up for real. But today was a good confidence booster.

Cardio later in the form of a long dog walk in the sunshiiiiiiiiiiiiine (say that in a liam Gallagher voice)

Foods been good today so far, home on my own tonight, so no icecream sudden surprises


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Cardio done..nice one hour power walk with the dog

Food after was turkey and broccoli, with three chopped Chillies!!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Just hit biceps and calves

I've already hit everything this week, but I'm in the gym every day this week just to burn calories if anything else.

Nice session got a bit of a sweat on, biceps was all super sets. Heavy for six to eight reps into light weights high reps really squeezing the muscle and concentrating on the negative part of the movement.

Cardio later with my dog power walk for an hour.

Food, vits and mins all will be on point today. 

I get married a week tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Good going! You can enjoy a well earned break after the wedding - you going anywhere on your honeymoon? I notice you mentioned calves - I did the worse workout on Sunday - 200 standing calf raises with a 15kg dumbbell...been in agony since - can sort of walk again today but still really painful.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

bobbydrake said:


> Good going! You can enjoy a well earned break after the wedding - you going anywhere on your honeymoon? I notice you mentioned calves - I did the worse workout on Sunday - 200 standing calf raises with a 15kg dumbbell...been in agony since - can sort of walk again today but still really painful.


Lol calves I just pick a heavy ish weight and go for 100reps even if that weight means I can only do five reps per time, I keep going til I've done 100, I feel your pain, however mine struggle to grow, but I'm from a basketball background, and I can out leap 90% of the people I know, so I'm a bit bamboozled by it :0S

Off to sharm for two weeks all inclusive, which I've never done, I'm not a drinker either...but Mrs booked it with me in mind as its got a nice roof top gym 

My final pics will be up next Friday, hopefully I've done enough to achieve my goal.

Getting ripped wasn't the target, as I wanted a maintainable physique once I'd finished, but 2014 I'm gonna get a stage in a body fitness/model category

So I will use where I am as base line for moving forward.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

This is what I looked like about ten days ago

That was after nearly three weeks with no refeed


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> This is what I looked like about eight/nine days ago
> 
> That was nearly three weeks with very low carbs and no refeed


Great going there - I don't think you could have done much better!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

bobbydrake said:


> Great going there - I don't think you could have done much better!


Many thanks mate!

It was actually ten days ago.

But were gonna deplete me, drop my water, tighten things up and carb up and hopefully I will be looking as good as I can be for my wedding day and hold on to it for my honeymoon

Come back, work on some strength, and hit my weak points and maybe maybe do the body power show in 2014

But I'm unsure may leave it til later in 2014

As I've got to bring my legs up, upper chest, and lower lats, so body power may be a touch too soon


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Got a session booked in with @Milky on Monday so as my depletion starts Sunday, I'm sure milky will really put me through a good session to get me going.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> This is what I looked like about ten days ago
> 
> That was after nearly three weeks with no refeed


Thats one of your best pics to date mate, and i dont think thats far off what they look for in a body fitness/model category


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Thats one of your best pics to date mate, and i dont think thats far off what they look for in a body fitness/model category


Well, what ever I do, ill be under your guidance


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

wow. very lean!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> wow. very lean!


El torro just got me to motivate myself mate, he outlined what needed to be done and I did what I was told 

What I know is, I was carrying a lot more excess weight than I thought...I've lost two lbs off two stone. And its stunned me to know I was basically fat lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> El torro just got me to motivate myself mate, he outlined what needed to be done and I did what I was told
> 
> What I know is, I was carrying a lot more excess weight than I thought...I've lost two lbs off two stone. And its stunned me to know I was basically fat lol


I wouldnt say fat mate but i think the point to put across like I first Talked about with sam when I started him is that the scales mean ****e and its what you look like not how heavy you can weigh in at that matters, You even look bigger and most probably carry more lean muscle now than what you did to start with lol


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> I wouldnt say fat mate but i think the point to put across like I first Talked about with sam when I started him is that the scales mean ****e and its what you look like not how heavy you can weigh in at that matters, You even look bigger and most probably carry more lean muscle now than what you did to start with lol


I agree mate, but it does show that my approach of get to 15 stone and lose two and ill surely be ripped was idiotic, as that was what I thought at Xmas.

But, how we have got me to how I am now will make the next diet cut better, easier and i am in much better shape now to progress forward, so in essence its been a valuable realization to better prepare me for next time


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Just been out shopping, bought a mountain of eggs, and turkey breast meat for today, sun, Monday and Tuesday, no carbs at all. Ill have a protein shake today but that will be it til weds.

I'm taking the day off the gym today. Body is aching all over, calves feel like pieces of granite...but, very much looking forward to training with @Milky on Monday, I won't be at my strongest but either way still hugely looking forward to it

But...

Mrs is out at work til late, so im get my phone, headphones in and go for a walk, for god knows how long, take the time to reflect on my entire life turn around from my lowest days, to where I am now, where ill be next Saturday, not including this log, its been quite a journey I've been on over the last two half years, well since meeting my amazing wonderful Lucy

Had some alone time of recent, had a few emotional crys, even watching tv gets me right now, must be my emotions leading up to my day next week getting the better of me...so I'm just going to walk in the sun and listen to some music be thankful for how my life has ended up here, as I quite literally nearly didnt have one.

May do a spot of body weight exercises at home later when I'm bored  :thumbup:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I cried yesterday, no wagon wheels in the fridge mate, inconsolable l was...


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> I cried yesterday, no wagon wheels in the fridge mate, inconsolable l was...


Mate, don't say that me, I'd destroy all wagon wheels right now...any amount of doughnuts or haribo.

Why, I've no idea, only cus this depletion is here its now I want them!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Not a lot to report today.

No gym, gym was closed.

Training with the milkman tomorrow morning.

Foods all been on point today, boring lol but on point, Turkey breast, touch of EVO to stop it being mega dry, mixed with jalapenos and plenty of red chillies for extra thermo effect.

Started glycogen depletion sat morning, unintended, just mega low on carbs as is it, absolute no carbs today, think I had 7.2 on Saturday, same again tomorrow and Tuesday 0 carbs.

I'm not sure, but I'd be very surprised if I didn't come in under 13 st on weds morning (my final weigh in)

Then weds I begin the carb up process whilst smashing the water.

I'm really happy with how Im shaping up right now, its exactly how I wanted to be, very lean manageable physique for day to day life.

Any more bf gone and I feel honestly I'd struggle to maintain in, and me being me, I'd get annoyed watching me naturally put on weight.

I'd like to save getting shhhhhhrrrreeeeeedded for stage prep.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

So todays been good.

Trained this morning with @Milky

Push session, chest, shoulders and triceps

Really enjoyed, learned a few new exercises which immediately had an impact on me! Those are staying with me!

So that was a superb way to start the day.

Got home walk the dog for some cardio in the sun.

Then took a walk all the way into town to buy bin bags, only to get there and realise I left my bank card at home.

However...

As I'm walking out, some PT at my gym walks past me (works for easy fit) and I catcb him in a reflection in a mirror do a double take on me and I heard him say to his Mrs 'wish I had a set of arms like that c#nt'

Made me laugh

Then..

Strolling home, two pretty fit women in a car were shouting over giving it the wolf whistles, to which I just awkwardly smiled and waved like a d¡ck haha

Should of hit em with front double bicep but I was still kicking myself over the bin bag issue.

Foods been good so far, as it will be for the rest of the day

Gym tomorrow, back, biceps, and some abs.

I really want an icecream in the sun! Just have to wait til next Monday!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I went to Asda in my vest and had an admirer mate, cute little girl smiling at me and walked into a trolley. poor little sod :lol:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> I went to Asda in my vest and had an admirer mate, cute little girl smiling at me and walked into a trolley. poor little sod :lol:


Haha classic, I would of howled laughing!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

alan_wilson said:


> Haha classic, I would of howled laughing!


I was too busy wishing it was her mum staring :lol:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Up early, in the gym for 9

Today is back and biceps with some abs, then I'm off out for a long long walk in the sun, just drain my self out ready for tomorrows start of the carb up process.

Food today is Turkey, 10 egg whites for breakfast

That's it...800g of turkey to consume today...........yey......:thumbup:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well that was stupid and sickening

When I got there I was feeling cocky.

Did an all over workout, three workin sets, two exercises per muscle group

With 0 carbs in me since sat...

Feel ill haha

Oh well, last day today, cardio later, carbs tomorrow 

Nearly there folks


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> Up early, in the gym for 9
> 
> Today is back and biceps with some abs, then I'm off out for a long long walk in the sun, just drain my self out ready for tomorrows start of the carb up process.
> 
> ...


i am sick of turkey yuk!!!!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i am sick of turkey yuk!!!!


I love it. But I just like veg with it.

But as I'm on nooooo carbs, there's no veg either

Turkey thigh is amazing stuff, love it...its chicken now I can't go near


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

just ordered 30 300g aberdeen angus steaks from the butchers :drool: now that i can cope with!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> just ordered 30 300g aberdeen angus steaks from the butchers :drool: now that i can cope with!


Well ill be on steak on the honeymoon! Until then its lean lean lean til then

Even carbing up I'm keep the cals low and the meat lean as I can.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

have fun with all the carbs haha you will probably be sick of bad food after about 10 minutes. i always think its a good idea eat a few bites n had enough ;(


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> have fun with all the carbs haha you will probably be sick of bad food after about 10 minutes. i always think its a good idea eat a few bites n had enough ;(


To be fair, what I've noticed is that I don't really deal with carbs well.

So even when I'm done I'm gonna limit my carbs to around 200g a day maximum

Not including vegs

I'm at a condition that is very maintainable, and I will maintain it!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> To be fair, what I've noticed is that I don't really deal with carbs well.
> 
> So even when I'm done I'm gonna limit my carbs to around 200g a day maximum
> 
> ...


good on ya! U look awesome!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> good on ya! U look awesome!


Cheers pal, as will you mate when your done!

Pics will be up Friday, before and after


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Hurry up with the pics - can't wait to see them if even a pt is doing a double take  Enjoy the carbs tomorrow!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

bobbydrake said:


> Hurry up with the pics - can't wait to see them if even a pt is doing a double take  Enjoy the carbs tomorrow!


Well I'm going to the gym Friday morning with el torro, ill be carbed up then as I'm feeling like mo Farrah right now lol

So he will take the pics and he can put the start and end pics together for comparison


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Well I'm going to the gym Friday morning with el torro, ill be carbed up then as I'm feeling like mo Farrah right now lol
> 
> So he will take the pics and he can put the start and end pics together for comparison


Looking forward to friday mate, what time did we say? and what body part are gona train


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Looking forward to friday mate, what time did we say? and what body part are gona train


Hi mate, think you said half eight.

Mate I'm good to train anything

Good chest and bicep workout with be good for pics lol

But I'm easy mate, what ever suits


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Hi mate, think you said half eight.
> 
> Mate I'm good to train anything
> 
> ...


cool that sounds good mate, chest and biceps at 8;30  Ill give you directions closer to time or if your using a sat nav its bd20 7bw


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> cool that sounds good mate, chest and biceps at 8;30  Ill give you directions closer to time or if your using a sat nav its bd20 7bw


Ill using the sat nav, as I've googled your gym anyway, and also follow the fb page for them, so directions are all good mate


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well, just weighed myself for the last time

13st exactly

So since Jan 1st I've lost exactly two stone. I know its not all about the scales, but I'm still chuffed with that!

Now its time to carb up


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Great effort mate, well done:thumb:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Great effort mate, well done:thumb:


Thanks mate, really appreciate it

Friday ill put up some pics after I've seen el torro

First pic, todays pic, then a pic of when im carbed up and maybe dropped some water


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Thanks mate, really appreciate it
> 
> Friday ill put up some pics after I've seen el torro
> 
> First pic, todays pic, then a pic of when im carbed up and maybe dropped some water


did you enjoy your first carb up day mate


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> did you enjoy your first carb up day mate


Ill be honest, it was difficult whilst I was running around bush as hell.

Felt bloated to hell also.

But I've prepped all my food today, feel much better, six litres of water to hit before 12pm midday

But yes felt good, bananas were immense!!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

So, here we are.

Finally day is here, I'm training shortly with el torro, I'm sat in the car park at his gym

Will get some upto date pics done while I'm here, and as el torro has prepped me ill let him post them up, before and afters etc

Carb up process was much better yesterday, gave me horrendous farts though

Dried out a little, don't feel as flat as I did a few days ago.

Ill pop another post up today, as tomorrow is the big wedding day...still so much to do, masses amounts of family pick ups, friends, and as were havin an indoor marquee, we've got to do everything ourselves....busy busy!!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Just had the final training session with Alan and believe me pics dont do this lad justice, both of us are really happy with how its turned out.

First pic was at the start amd the rest are from this morning


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Just got back from el torros gym

Tell you what, ironic this is the end of my Journal, as todat training with Andy made me realize how far I've got to go....

Killer absolute killer, genuinely thought I was gonna be sick, and this was his normal workout!!

Weights were nothing like what I lift, real ego killer...but loved every Minute of it 

Happy with my end pics, lighting is always gonna be difficult to get but I know I'm where we wanted to get me.

Just lookin in the mirror in my room I'm how I want To be.

I'm gonna post a little later on, as I've got some bits to do.

But a list of thankyou's need to be done

So ill post something a little later  :thumbup:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

you have come on loads mate.

chest is a massive improvement and general all over condition is great! what BF you reckon u are now and what roughly when u started


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> you have come on loads mate.
> 
> chest is a massive improvement and general all over condition is great! what BF you reckon u are now and what roughly when u started


I guestimate 20% down to 8-10% sam


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

what u weighing in as well alan cus u look pretty damn big lol


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

13 st Sam

On the scales in the gym, after carbing up, with clothes on I was just under 13

Here's my depletion pic


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> 13 st Sam
> 
> On the scales in the gym, after carbing up, with clothes on I was just under 13
> 
> Here's my depletion pic


you look pretty tall as well what height are you? lol spanish inquisition


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

I wanna genuinely thank el torro, he's been epically amazing, knowledgeable and always always on hand. And his pics don't do him justice, he's one big muscle LOL looks in epic shape!!!!

Anyone that's dropped me a line on here or wished me well its really helped

@Milky for keeping me going also, pms, texts and being a top man

And this forum has been amazing wealth of info

All I wanted was to be the best I could be for my mrs my day.

And regardless what I am now, I've got there, I've not been this healthy. Strong. Looked this good or big, or been this lean.

But as I've said after training with el torro this morning, there is alot more to give 

El torro...LEGEND

I'm gonna give a supplement review later of the stuff I've used recommended by el torro as for me these are must buy items


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> I guestimate 20% down to 8-10% sam


I'd agree.

You can see from my depletion pic how lean I am

But I'd say 20% starting point!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> I'd agree.
> 
> You can see from my depletion pic how lean I am
> 
> But I'd say 20% starting point!


yeh mate thats what i said 20% down to 8-10 lol, i bet all the blood has drained from your head down to your chest and biceps lol ..

big well done mate :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

looking awesome buddy fantastic progress


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Made up for you mate, sincerely.

You have shown spirit and dedication throughout this and it shows.

You look great ( all be it a bit white :lol: ) and you should be proud if yourself... :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2013)

Great work mate


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> Made up for you mate, sincerely.
> 
> You have shown spirit and dedication throughout this and it shows.
> 
> You look great ( all be it a bit white :lol: ) and you should be proud if yourself... :thumbup1:


Milky. Cheers mate, really appreciate it


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Back from the honeymoon

Sunshine, gym, and good eating was had

Two weeks detox and clean up is the order of the day.

But nicely recharged.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Back from the honeymoon
> 
> Sunshine, gym, and good eating was had
> 
> ...


Glad you had a good time mate, my turn next


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Glad you had a good time mate, my turn next


It certainly is....not long now mate for you :thumbup:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> It certainly is....not long now mate for you :thumbup:


How are you looking mate, did you hold your condition?

Im planning on coming back about 2 stone heavier lol thats why i have photo shoot 3 days before i go when im at my best


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> How are you looking mate, did you hold your condition?
> 
> Im planning on coming back about 2 stone heavier lol thats why i have photo shoot 3 days before i go when im at my best


Well I came back four pounds heavier.

But I ate well, but evening meals were my nice meals out. Puddings etc

During the day it was meat, salads, eggs for breakfast

I'm told I turned a few heads haha

Had a nice chilli tonight, but two weeks from tomo I'm gonna just real myself in.

I did hit the gym nearly every day also while I was away, volley ball, and also did water aerobics haha

My workouts were exactly what I did with you. Those style for two weeks. Love it.

my wedding pics will be Poppin up on fb 

But as you say, nearly your time now you excited mate?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Well I came back four pounds heavier.
> 
> But I ate well, but evening meals were my nice meals out. Puddings etc
> 
> ...


Thats great mate bet if anything you looked better after filling back out a bit 

Ill keep my open for pics on fb then and glad you had a great time


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Thats great mate bet if anything you looked better after filling back out a bit
> 
> Ill keep my open for pics on fb then and glad you had a great time


Well, its all about seeing how you do now!

How was bodypower? Bet you loved it!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Lad at my gym was commenting on your arms the other day mate so you made an impact :thumbup1:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> Lad at my gym was commenting on your arms the other day mate so you made an impact :thumbup1:


Ha, can't complain at that 

How's you mate, you well? :thumbup:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

alan_wilson said:


> Ha, can't complain at that
> 
> How's you mate, you well? :thumbup:


Been ill all last week mate but coming out the other end now.

Glad you enjoyed the honeymoon mate :thumbup1:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> Been ill all last week mate but coming out the other end now.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed the honeymoon mate :thumbup1:


You just run down or something a bit worse?

Honey moon was ace, but painful...sunburn is a killer


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

alan_wilson said:


> You just run down or something a bit worse?
> 
> Honey moon was ace, but painful...sunburn is a killer


Bit of everything combined mate but onwards and upwards.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> Bit of everything combined mate but onwards and upwards.


Least you didn't look like this on the last day of your holidays


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

How many times did l tell you SUNBED !!

:lol:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> How many times did l tell you SUNBED !!
> 
> :lol:


I put tanning oil on the last day...Jesus

I was Browning nicely too!

Its ok...I will go brown eventually....I still look like that today though!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> I put tanning oil on the last day...Jesus
> 
> I was Browning nicely too!
> 
> Its ok...I will go brown eventually....I still look like that today though!!


Hope that isn't too sore


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Well, its all about seeing how you do now!
> 
> How was bodypower? Bet you loved it!


It was good mate but too busy plus i had and still have a bug....good day though


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Least you didn't look like this on the last day of your holidays


Your like a lobster lmao!

Joking aside put sudocrem on and you might keep the tan


----------

